# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  αλκοολισμός, προσπαθώ να σώσω το μπαμπά μου

## ladylou

Καλησπέρα σας, 

γράφω γιατί έχω ανάγκη να συζητήσω για το θέμα αλκοολισμού του πατέρα μου που με καταστρέφει. Ξεκίνησε εδώ και 4 χρόνια, ο ίδιος υποστηρίζει πως και παλιά έπινε χωρίς όμως να φτάνει σ αυτό το σημείο. Εδώ και 4 χρόνια όμως έχει ξεφύγει. Δεν το παραδεχόταν και δε δεχόταν βοήθεια. Γυρνώντας από τις σπουδές μ τώρα βίωσα μία κόλαση ψυχολογική. Με άπειρη προσπάθεια και κλάμα πήγαμε σε ψυχίατρο. Μετράω 20 μέρες από την επίσκεψη. Του συνταγογράφησε αγχολυτικά και σταθεροποιητές για να τον βοηθήσουν να απέχει από το αλκοόλ. Προφανώς δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι και όλη μ η ζωή τις 20 αυτές μέρες είναι να πηγαίνω παντού μαζί του για να τον προσέχω και να τ κρατάω παρέα. Δεν αντέχω στην ιδέα να είναι μόνος κ να μην ξέρω τι κάνει ... βασικά να ξέρω! Πέρα από το ψυχολογικό υπόβαθρο που τον οδήγησε σε αυτό ένας λόγος είναι η σύνταξη, όπως παραδέχτηκε τότε κύλισε. Το θέμα είναι ότι ενώ είμαι ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ μαζί του έχει πιει 4 φορές ούζο. Σήμερα ήταν μία από αυτές. Ποτέ δεν το παραδέχτηκε ακόμα και όταν βρήκα το ποτήρι. Έχω εξελιχθεί σε λαγωνικό τον μυρίζω έστω κ αν πιει λίγο το βλέπω και από τη συμπεριφορά του. Η διαφορά ήταν πως σήμερα το παραδέχτηκε μ είπε π ήταν το μπουκάλι κ πως ήταν από παλιά (αλήθεια?!) Έστω κ αυτή είναι μία πρόοδος. Ή όχι? Τη μία είμαι χαρούμενη π δεν πίνει έστω κ με εμένα σαν βδέλλα κ μόλις γίνει το κακό μ κόβονται τα πόδια και τρελαίνομαι. Καλύτερα να πέθαινα από το να βιώνω αυτό το πράγμα. Τι να προσέχω? Πως να συμπαρασταθώ? Βοηθήστε με, πείτε μου μία γνώμη ειδικά άτομα π έχετε εμπειρία. Θα ήταν μεγάλη βοήθεια για μένα να ξέρω πως κάποιος με ακούει και ειδικά άτομα που εχουν βιώσει κάτι ανάλογο είτε από τη μεριά τη δική μου είτε τ μπαμπά.

----------


## JohnT

Ο πατέρας μου ήταν αλκοολικό και πέθανε από αυτό όταν ήμουν 15 χρονων. Ζούσαμε καταστάστεις στο σπίτι που τις βλέπεις σε ταινίες. Όσες προσπάθειες κι αν έκανε η μάνα μου με ψυχιάτρους, με νοσοκομεία με ομάδες, κανένα αποτέλεσμα απολύτως. Να σε βοηθήσω δε ξέρ όπως γιατί όπως είπα πέθανε όταν ήμουν 15 (άργησε δυστυχώς). Τι να σου πω, δεν είναι παιδιά. Αν δε καταλαβαίνουν τι κάνουν στον εαυτό τους και στα πρόσωπα που τους αγαπούν καλύτερα να πάνε να κόψουν το λαιμό τους. Πες στον ψυχίατρο να τον μπουκώσει στα χάπια για να μη πίνει. Και εσύ όχι καλύτερα να πέθαινες. Δε θα πεθάνεις εσύ επειδή ο πατέρας σου είναι βλάκας. Ας' τον να πάει να κόψει το λαιμό του. Μονο τη ζωή σου είναι ικανός να διαλύσει, τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## ladylou

JohnT σε ευχαριστώ αρχικά για την ανταπόκριση. Κατανοώ όσα έχεις περάσει σ ένα βαθμό γτ ο αλκοολισμός πάει σετάκι με επιθετική συμπεριφορά και πολλά άλλα. Τον αγαπώ όμως πολύ και δε μπορώ να μη τον βοηθήσω. Παρά τα 1000 στραβά του στην τελικη είναι ένασ άνθρωποσ αδύναμος. Με πονάει πολύ όλο αυτό. Το κάνω για εκείνον αλλά και για μένα γτ με χαλάει να ξέρω πως αργοπεθαίνει. Είναι αρρώστια αυτό που ναι μεν ξεκίνησε λόγω βλακείας, βαρεμάρας , αδυναμία κτλ στον κάθε άνθρωπο αλλά εξελίχθηκε σε αρρώστια. Φταίει. Έχουμε τσακωθεί στο παρελθόν άπειρες φορές, έχουμε πιαστεί στα χέρια. Αλλά δε μπορώ να μην κάνω κάτι. Θα αφιερώσω τους επόμενους μήνες της ζωής μ σε αυτό έως το Σεπτέμβρη Το ξεκαθάρισα , ίσως κ γι αυτό κινητοποιήθηκε, πως αν δεν αλλάξει η κατάσταση εγώ θα φύγω εξωτερικό και θα κόψω επαφές. Καταλαβαίνω την στάση σου και λυπάμαι πολύ που τα έζησες σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία.

----------


## elis

Έλα ρε ο παππούς μου έπινε κ μου φέρθηκε καταπληκτικά εγώ πίνω καφέδες εσένα τι σε χαλάει που πινει σε ρωτάω γτ όταν αγαπάμε δεχόμαστε κ τις αδυναμίες

----------


## savatage

Καλη μου καταρχην να ξερεις οτι δεν εισαι υπευθυνη για ο,τι κι αν γινει. Ενας ανθρωπος για να σωθει χρειαζεται ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΠΟΛΑ να θελει ο ιδιος να σωθει και να προσπαθει και δευτερον υποστηρικτικο περιβαλλον.
Εσυ κανεις ο,τι καλυτερο μπορεις και ηδη υποδυεσαι τη μανα του, ενω εισαι το ΠΑΙΔΙ ΤΟΥ. Θα επρεπε να σε προσεχει και να σε προστατευει και οχι το αντιθετο. Αλλα ας δεχτουμε οτι ειναι πλεον αρρωστος και δεν ειναι σε θεση να προστατεψει κανεναν ετσι κι αλλιως.

Η μαμα σου τι κανει? Οι παππουδες σου? Οι γονεις του ζουν? Αλλοι συγγενεις? Αδελφια του?

Εσυ αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να παρακολουθεις συναντησεις για συγγενεις αλκοολικων, να συμβουλευτεις ψυχοθεραπευτη για το πώς να προστατεψεις τον εαυτο σου ψυχολογικα ενω ταυτοχρονα προσπαθεις να τον νουθετησεις.
Και να ειστε ολοι γυρω του καθετοι, απολυτοι και αυστηροι. Απαγορευεται και η σταγονα αλκοολ.
Απο την ομαδα δεν τον εδιωξαν οταν ξαναηπιε? Δεν κανουν αιματολογικες εξετασεις ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα?

----------


## elis

Σαβατατζ άμα πίνει ο άλλος γτ πονάει ασ πούμε κ δε γίνεται επιθετικός εσένα τι σε χαλάει πρόσεξε τι θα πεις γτ στην επαρχία συνιθηζεται

----------


## savatage

> Σαβατατζ άμα πίνει ο άλλος γτ πονάει ασ πούμε κ δε γίνεται επιθετικός εσένα τι σε χαλάει πρόσεξε τι θα πεις γτ στην επαρχία συνιθηζεται


Τι δεν καταλαβαινεις? Ο ανθρωπος ειναι αλκοολικος, αργοπεθαινει και προκαλει προβληματα στο παιδι του. Και την επιθετικη συμπεριφορα την ανεφερε και η ιδια. Δεν ηρθε να "κλαφτει" για το τιποτα.

----------


## elis

Κι εγώ υποστηρίζω τους αλκοολικούς φίλους μου τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις

----------


## savatage

> Κι εγώ υποστηρίζω τους αλκοολικούς φίλους μου τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις


Ωραια υποστηριξη. Μεγαλο στεφανι στην κηδεια, αντε το πολυ να κρατησεις και κανα χερι οταν θα σβηνει στο νοσοκομειο...

----------


## ladylou

> Έλα ρε ο παππούς μου έπινε κ μου φέρθηκε καταπληκτικά εγώ πίνω καφέδες εσένα τι σε χαλάει που πινει σε ρωτάω γτ όταν αγαπάμε δεχόμαστε κ τις αδυναμίες


όταν αναφέρομαι σε αλκοολισμό δεν μιλάω πλέον για μία απλή αδυναμία ή να είναι κοινωνικός πότης. Δυστυχώς είναι πολύ άσχημο να βλέπεις τον άλλο να αυτοκαταστρέφεται. Τα δύο ουζάκια με μεζέ στην ταβέρνα είναι καλά , τα δύο μπουκάλια από το πρωί όμως...

----------


## Delmem240118a

> Καλησπέρα σας, 
> 
> γράφω γιατί έχω ανάγκη να συζητήσω για το θέμα αλκοολισμού του πατέρα μου που με καταστρέφει. Ξεκίνησε εδώ και 4 χρόνια, ο ίδιος υποστηρίζει πως και παλιά έπινε χωρίς όμως να φτάνει σ αυτό το σημείο. Εδώ και 4 χρόνια όμως έχει ξεφύγει. Δεν το παραδεχόταν και δε δεχόταν βοήθεια. Γυρνώντας από τις σπουδές μ τώρα βίωσα μία κόλαση ψυχολογική. Με άπειρη προσπάθεια και κλάμα πήγαμε σε ψυχίατρο. Μετράω 20 μέρες από την επίσκεψη. Του συνταγογράφησε αγχολυτικά και σταθεροποιητές για να τον βοηθήσουν να απέχει από το αλκοόλ. Προφανώς δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι και όλη μ η ζωή τις 20 αυτές μέρες είναι να πηγαίνω παντού μαζί του για να τον προσέχω και να τ κρατάω παρέα. Δεν αντέχω στην ιδέα να είναι μόνος κ να μην ξέρω τι κάνει ... βασικά να ξέρω! Πέρα από το ψυχολογικό υπόβαθρο που τον οδήγησε σε αυτό ένας λόγος είναι η σύνταξη, όπως παραδέχτηκε τότε κύλισε. Το θέμα είναι ότι ενώ είμαι ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ μαζί του έχει πιει 4 φορές ούζο. Σήμερα ήταν μία από αυτές. Ποτέ δεν το παραδέχτηκε ακόμα και όταν βρήκα το ποτήρι. Έχω εξελιχθεί σε λαγωνικό τον μυρίζω έστω κ αν πιει λίγο το βλέπω και από τη συμπεριφορά του. Η διαφορά ήταν πως σήμερα το παραδέχτηκε μ είπε π ήταν το μπουκάλι κ πως ήταν από παλιά (αλήθεια?!) Έστω κ αυτή είναι μία πρόοδος. Ή όχι? Τη μία είμαι χαρούμενη π δεν πίνει έστω κ με εμένα σαν βδέλλα κ μόλις γίνει το κακό μ κόβονται τα πόδια και τρελαίνομαι. Καλύτερα να πέθαινα από το να βιώνω αυτό το πράγμα. Τι να προσέχω? Πως να συμπαρασταθώ? Βοηθήστε με, πείτε μου μία γνώμη ειδικά άτομα π έχετε εμπειρία. Θα ήταν μεγάλη βοήθεια για μένα να ξέρω πως κάποιος με ακούει και ειδικά άτομα που εχουν βιώσει κάτι ανάλογο είτε από τη μεριά τη δική μου είτε τ μπαμπά.


το αλκοολ ειναι περιεργο τρενο... σε στελνει με τροπους που δε φανταζεσαι.... νομιζεις πως σου λυνει τα χερια.... σε κανει να νιωθεις γαματος ή και σκουπιδι... απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, προσπαθουμε να καλυψουμε το κενο μεσα μας με διαφορους τροπους... ενας ειναι και το αλκοολ... ισως αν δει βαθια μεσα του, ανακαλυψει ο ιδιος τον τροπο να βγει απ' ολο αυτο.

----------


## ladylou

savatage κατανοώ πως δεν είμαι υπεύθυνη αλλά θέλω πολύ να πετύχει η προσπάθεια είναι υπέροχος άνθρωπος όταν δεν πίνει. Έκανε το πρώτο βήμα πηγαίνοντας στη γιατρό, πλέον παραδέχεται πωσ το είχε παρακάνει, ήδη μετά από 20 μέρες μας λέει πως μπορεί και περπατάει γιατί παλιά του "κόβονταν" τα πόδια, αρχίζει ακόμα να μιλάει κ για πράγματα που θέλει να κάνει. Αρα θεωρητικά κάτι έχει πιασει. Επειδή δεν είναι άτομο που θα πάει σε κλινική ή σε ομάδες (εδώ θεωρώ θαύμα που πήγαμε στη γιατρό και πήρε και φάρμακα!) επιχειρούμε με τη γιατρό. Η μαμά μου δουλεύει όλη μέρα γυρνάει 3 ώρες το μεσημέρι και έχει κουραστεί πολύ ψυχικά με αυτό. Δεν έχει συγγενείς ο πατέρας μου άλλους.

Ίσως όταν πίνεις τόσο πολύ να μην είναι τόσο απλό να αποκοπείς και να κάνεις και ''λαθη'', η γιατρός μ ειχε πει μία από τισ φορες που ήπιε και την πήρα πως στην αρχή μπορεί να "δοκιμάζουν". Θέλω μία ελπίδα πωσ ειμαστε σε καλό δρόμο (οκ το ξερω είναι νωρίς). Η καθημερινότητα του είναι τραγική, ώντας συνταξιούχος ενώ οι φίλοι του δουλεύουν είναι τραγικά μόνος και χωρίσ κάποιο ενδιαφέρον και θέλω εκτός από τον έλεγχο να κάνουμε σιγά σιγά βήματα για ασχολίες.

----------


## ladylou

Δεν είναι το θέμα επιθετικήσ συμπεριφοράς ή βίαιης. Αν και όταν πίνει βρίζει και είναι προκλητικός. Και αρνάκι να ήταν όταν έπινε εγώ όπωσ λεει η savatage θέλω να τον δω υγιή, με όρεξη όπως παλιά και όχι να φοβάμαι μην πέσει στο δρόμο

----------


## savatage

> savatage κατανοώ πως δεν είμαι υπεύθυνη αλλά θέλω πολύ να πετύχει η προσπάθεια είναι υπέροχος άνθρωπος όταν δεν πίνει. Έκανε το πρώτο βήμα πηγαίνοντας στη γιατρό, πλέον παραδέχεται πωσ το είχε παρακάνει, ήδη μετά από 20 μέρες μας λέει πως μπορεί και περπατάει γιατί παλιά του "κόβονταν" τα πόδια, αρχίζει ακόμα να μιλάει κ για πράγματα που θέλει να κάνει. Αρα θεωρητικά κάτι έχει πιασει. Επειδή δεν είναι άτομο που θα πάει σε κλινική ή σε ομάδες (εδώ θεωρώ θαύμα που πήγαμε στη γιατρό και πήρε και φάρμακα!) επιχειρούμε με τη γιατρό. Η μαμά μου δουλεύει όλη μέρα γυρνάει 3 ώρες το μεσημέρι και έχει κουραστεί πολύ ψυχικά με αυτό. Δεν έχει συγγενείς ο πατέρας μου άλλους.
> 
> Ίσως όταν πίνεις τόσο πολύ να μην είναι τόσο απλό να αποκοπείς και να κάνεις και ''λαθη'', η γιατρός μ ειχε πει μία από τισ φορες που ήπιε και την πήρα πως στην αρχή μπορεί να "δοκιμάζουν". Θέλω μία ελπίδα πωσ ειμαστε σε καλό δρόμο (οκ το ξερω είναι νωρίς). Η καθημερινότητα του είναι τραγική, ώντας συνταξιούχος ενώ οι φίλοι του δουλεύουν είναι τραγικά μόνος και χωρίσ κάποιο ενδιαφέρον και θέλω εκτός από τον έλεγχο να κάνουμε σιγά σιγά βήματα για ασχολίες.


Σιγουρα δε θα πειστει να παει σε ομαδα? Εκει θα εκανε και γνωριμιες και παρεες και θα αλληλουποστηριζονταν με κατανοηση και στηριξη μεταξυ τους. Μεσα απο αυτες τις ομαδες μπορει να εβρισκε και καμμια δραστηριοτητα, κανενα καφενειο για χαρτια, ενα ταβλι, ψαρεμα, περπατημα, δεν ξερω, κατι κοινο. Ποσων χρονων ειναι?

----------


## ladylou

> το αλκοολ ειναι περιεργο τρενο... σε στελνει με τροπους που δε φανταζεσαι.... νομιζεις πως σου λυνει τα χερια.... σε κανει να νιωθεις γαματος ή και σκουπιδι... απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, προσπαθουμε να καλυψουμε το κενο μεσα μας με διαφορους τροπους... ενας ειναι και το αλκοολ... ισως αν δει βαθια μεσα του, ανακαλυψει ο ιδιος τον τροπο να βγει απ' ολο αυτο.


Ισχύει αυτό που λες. Γι αυτό ελπίζω σιγά σιγά να πηγαίνει στη γιατρό να μιλάει για τα θέματά του. Μιλάμε για άνθρωπο δύσκολο που δε θα το δεχτεί αυτό και η γιατρός μ είπε πως πρέπει να αλλάξει η καθημερινότητά του και να λύσουμε τα θέματα που τον απασχολούν αλλά δε γίνεται με το καλημερα σας γτ δε θα το δεχόταν. Έχουμε πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μας... ελπίζω να οδηγήσει κάπου....

----------


## ladylou

πολύ δύσκολα!!! Είναι 70. καπνίζει άπειρα άρα δε μπορεί γυμναστήριο, δεν περπατάει , δεν παιζει τάβλι κτλ, δεν πάει καφενείο δεν κάνει τίποτα. αυτά που τ αρεσουν τα χόμπι τ είναι λίγο ακριβά οποτε ούτε αυτά κάνει. Αν και πλέον κάνει όνειρα κ για αυτά.

----------


## savatage

> πολύ δύσκολα!!! Είναι 70. καπνίζει άπειρα άρα δε μπορεί γυμναστήριο, δεν περπατάει , δεν παιζει τάβλι κτλ, δεν πάει καφενείο δεν κάνει τίποτα. αυτά που τ αρεσουν τα χόμπι τ είναι λίγο ακριβά οποτε ούτε αυτά κάνει. Αν και πλέον κάνει όνειρα κ για αυτά.


Αφου καταφερες να τον πεισεις οτι ειναι αρρωστος και χρειαζεται γιατρο, μπορεις να τον πεισεις και οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι αλλοι σαν αυτον που παλευουν με το ιδιο προβλημα και πολλοι που ειναι ηδη νικητες και θα τους βρει στις ομαδες. Μπορει να τον πεισεις αργοτερα, δεν αποκλειεται.

----------


## ladylou

> Αφου καταφερες να τον πεισεις οτι ειναι αρρωστος και χρειαζεται γιατρο, μπορεις να τον πεισεις και οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι αλλοι σαν αυτον που παλευουν με το ιδιο προβλημα και πολλοι που ειναι ηδη νικητες και θα τους βρει στις ομαδες. Μπορει να τον πεισεις αργοτερα, δεν αποκλειεται.


ώρες ώρες χάνω τη ελπίδα μου όμως όπως σήμερα που ήπιε. Δεν είπα κάτι στη μητέρα μου αυτή τη φορά γτ είναι πλ χαρούμενη που πάει καλά και γτ δεν ξέρω πωσ θα αντιδρούσε θυμώνει γτ έχει κουραστεί και δεν θέλω να τον στρεσσάρει. Μιλάμε τεράστια διαφορά από όταν πίνει , τώρα κάνει κάποιες φορές και σχέδια και έχει όρεξη. Εμένα μου κόβονται τα φτερά με τα παραστρατήματα και φυσικά δεν έχω προσωπική ζωή. Χαλάλι όμως τον αγαπάω, το αξίζει ας πετύχει γτ αν δεν πάει καλά δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω δε μπορώ να γυρίσω στην ίδια άρρωστη κατάσταση. Είχες κάποιο άτομο στον κύκλο σου με αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα?

----------


## savatage

> ώρες ώρες χάνω τη ελπίδα μου όμως όπως σήμερα που ήπιε. Δεν είπα κάτι στη μητέρα μου αυτή τη φορά γτ είναι πλ χαρούμενη που πάει καλά και γτ δεν ξέρω πωσ θα αντιδρούσε θυμώνει γτ έχει κουραστεί και δεν θέλω να τον στρεσσάρει. Μιλάμε τεράστια διαφορά από όταν πίνει , τώρα κάνει κάποιες φορές και σχέδια και έχει όρεξη. Εμένα μου κόβονται τα φτερά με τα παραστρατήματα και φυσικά δεν έχω προσωπική ζωή. Χαλάλι όμως τον αγαπάω, το αξίζει ας πετύχει γτ αν δεν πάει καλά δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω δε μπορώ να γυρίσω στην ίδια άρρωστη κατάσταση. Είχες κάποιο άτομο στον κύκλο σου με αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα?


Οχι. Μου εχουν περιγραψει αναλυτικα ομως πώς ειναι η διαδικασια απεξαρτησης απο ναρκωτικα και πώς το βιωνουν τα μελη της οικογενειας και η διαδικασια ειναι ιδια για τους αλκοολικους. Θελουν απολυτη πειθαρχια και οι ομαδαρχες ειναι αυστηροι και απολυτοι τοσο οσο και υποστηρικτικοι, αυτο που περιγραφεις δεν ειναι δρομος προς ιαση, συγνωμη που στο λεω ωμα, αλλα αφου ακομα πινει, ειστε μακρια ακομα. Αν βρεθει με ανθρωπους που το εχουν ξεπερασει, θα του πουν και οι ιδιοι οτι το βασικο ειναι να μην ακουμπαει ουτε σταγονα, να το βγαλει εντελως απο το μυαλο του σαν πιθανοτητα, δεν εχει "ελα μωρε λιγο θα πιω, σιγα τι θα παθω".
Ενας παλιος παιδικος φιλος του πατερα μου πεθαινει πλεον, εκανε καταχρησεις πολλα χρονια και οι φιλοι του τον εβλεπαν και απλα σχολιαζαν πισω απο την πλατη του οτι ειναι καμμενος, αλλα μπροστα του τα κουτσοεπιναν μαζι και χαχαμπουχα. Διελυσε σχεσεις και δουλειες, εκανε φασαριες καθε τοσο,εβγαζε και επιθετικοτητα και τωρα του εχουν δωσει πολυ μικρο χρονο ζωης.
Ο πατερας σου τουλαχιστον το επαθε λογω συνταξης, ισως ενιωσε αχρηστος επειδη δεν ειχε και ασχολιες και φιλους, δεν ξερω τι αλλα μπορει να εχει στο μυαλο του. Αλλα αν η αφορμη ηταν η συνταξη, το να βρει κατι να απασχολειται οταν θα εχει κοψει μαχαιρι το αλκοολ συνεχομενα για ενα διαστημα χωρις καμμια παρασπονδια, θα τον βοηθησει να σταθει ξανα στα ποδια του και να νιωσει δυνατος και ικανοποιημενος.
Αληθεια, αφου δεν εχει παρεες κλπ, πώς εγινε αλκοολικος? Στο σπιτι επινε για να ξεχνιεται? Μονος του?

----------


## ladylou

> Οχι. Μου εχουν περιγραψει αναλυτικα ομως πώς ειναι η διαδικασια απεξαρτησης απο ναρκωτικα και πώς το βιωνουν τα μελη της οικογενειας και η διαδικασια ειναι ιδια για τους αλκοολικους. Θελουν απολυτη πειθαρχια και οι ομαδαρχες ειναι αυστηροι και απολυτοι τοσο οσο και υποστηρικτικοι, αυτο που περιγραφεις δεν ειναι δρομος προς ιαση, συγνωμη που στο λεω ωμα, αλλα αφου ακομα πινει, ειστε μακρια ακομα. Αν βρεθει με ανθρωπους που το εχουν ξεπερασει, θα του πουν και οι ιδιοι οτι το βασικο ειναι να μην ακουμπαει ουτε σταγονα, να το βγαλει εντελως απο το μυαλο του σαν πιθανοτητα, δεν εχει "ελα μωρε λιγο θα πιω, σιγα τι θα παθω".
> Ενας παλιος παιδικος φιλος του πατερα μου πεθαινει πλεον, εκανε καταχρησεις πολλα χρονια και οι φιλοι του τον εβλεπαν και απλα σχολιαζαν πισω απο την πλατη του οτι ειναι καμμενος, αλλα μπροστα του τα κουτσοεπιναν μαζι και χαχαμπουχα. Διελυσε σχεσεις και δουλειες, εκανε φασαριες καθε τοσο,εβγαζε και επιθετικοτητα και τωρα του εχουν δωσει πολυ μικρο χρονο ζωης.
> Ο πατερας σου τουλαχιστον το επαθε λογω συνταξης, ισως ενιωσε αχρηστος επειδη δεν ειχε και ασχολιες και φιλους, δεν ξερω τι αλλα μπορει να εχει στο μυαλο του. Αλλα αν η αφορμη ηταν η συνταξη, το να βρει κατι να απασχολειται οταν θα εχει κοψει μαχαιρι το αλκοολ συνεχομενα για ενα διαστημα χωρις καμμια παρασπονδια, θα τον βοηθησει να σταθει ξανα στα ποδια του και να νιωσει δυνατος και ικανοποιημενος.
> Αληθεια, αφου δεν εχει παρεες κλπ, πώς εγινε αλκοολικος? Στο σπιτι επινε για να ξεχνιεται? Μονος του?


Θα ήθελα να σ ευχαριστήσω αρχικά για τη συμπαράστασή σου. Μόνος του έπινε σπιτι!! Έχεις δίκιο σ αυτά που λες. Ελπίζω όμως και στην προσέγγιση που έχω διαθέσιμη. Με αυτά που έχουμε πορευόμαστε. Ακόμα και οτι παραδέχτηκε πως ήπιε ας το θεωρήσω θετικό ελπίζω να μη μου χρυσώνω το χάπι αλλά πρέπει να στηριχτώ κάπου. Επίσης, ίσως ειναι δύσκολο να αντισταθεί κάποιος που έμαθε να πίνει τέτοιες ποσότητες για τόσο καιρό. Είμαστε μόλις 20 μέρες θεραπείας. Εδώ θα ήθελα κάποιος που το έχει βιώσει ίσως σαν πρώην αλκοολικός να μου πει αν είναι φυσιολογικό ?! Θα ενημερώσω και τη γιατρό όταν πάμε για την πορεία του και εννοέιται θα της πω να τον βλέπει ΣΥΧΝΑ.

----------


## kavkaz

Απ ολα τα ποστ που ειδα εδω δινω μπραβο μονο στη savatage οι υπολοιποι αφου δεν το κατεχετε γτ γραφεται στις εξαρτησεις? 
Τι να κοψουν τον λαιμο τους ρε και τι καλοπερνανε?
Ο εθισμος ειναι καλοπεραση? Χαιβανια? 
Ο εθισμος ειναι η πραγματικη κολαση στην γη....

Κοπελα μου ο εθισμος ειναι ασθενεια οπως ειναι η καταθλιψη το αγχος η ψυχωση κτλπ απλα επιτρεψτε μου να πω οτι ειναι η χειροτερη ασθενεια που υπαρχει ....
Μιλαμε για καταναγκασμο περα απο τον ελεγχο του ανθρωπου καυαστρεφεσαι διαλυεσαι πεθαινεις αργα και βασανιστικα χωρις να μπορεις να σταματησεις....

Οι εθισμενοι δεν ειναι αδυναμοι απλα αυτα που βιωνουν τα βιωνουν πολυ χειροτερα απο τους αλλους το οτι δεν ειναι αδυναμοι θα το καταλαβετε αν γνωρισετε κανεναν καθαρο εκτος χρησης....

Κοπελια δεν ειχα σκοπο να γραψω εδω αλλα επειδη ειδα που ειπες οτι θα αφιερωσεις χρονο στον πατερα σου να τον βοηθησεις πραγμα Αξιοθαυμαστο την σημερον ημερα καθως ολοι ειναι παρτακηδες....

Ενα πραγμα θα σου πω....μπες και ψαξε για τους Αλκοολικους Ανωνυμους....αρκει να το θελησει ο πατερας σου ολα τα αλλα θα ερθουν

----------


## ladylou

> Απ ολα τα ποστ που ειδα εδω δινω μπραβο μονο στη savatage οι υπολοιποι αφου δεν το κατεχετε γτ γραφεται στις εξαρτησεις? 
> Τι να κοψουν τον λαιμο τους ρε και τι καλοπερνανε?
> Ο εθισμος ειναι καλοπεραση? Χαιβανια? 
> Ο εθισμος ειναι η πραγματικη κολαση στην γη....
> 
> Κοπελα μου ο εθισμος ειναι ασθενεια οπως ειναι η καταθλιψη το αγχος η ψυχωση κτλπ απλα επιτρεψτε μου να πω οτι ειναι η χειροτερη ασθενεια που υπαρχει ....
> Μιλαμε για καταναγκασμο περα απο τον ελεγχο του ανθρωπου καυαστρεφεσαι διαλυεσαι πεθαινεις αργα και βασανιστικα χωρις να μπορεις να σταματησεις....
> 
> Οι εθισμενοι δεν ειναι αδυναμοι απλα αυτα που βιωνουν τα βιωνουν πολυ χειροτερα απο τους αλλους το οτι δεν ειναι αδυναμοι θα το καταλαβετε αν γνωρισετε κανεναν καθαρο εκτος χρησης....
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση... Το έχω νιώσει δυστυχώς πως είναι ότι χειρότερο υπάρχει. Είναι αδύνατο να τον πείσω για κάτι τέτοιο και σε αυτή τη φάση δε μπορώ να του το πω για να μην τον πιέσω και αντιδράσει. Δεν είναι όλοι οι χαρακτήρες ανοιχτοί σε κάτι τέτοιο. Του το ξεκαθάρισε και η γιατρός πως αν δεν πετύχει η προσπάθεια τότε μένει το ομαδικό.Ακόμα δεν πιστεύω πως πήγαμε σε γιατρό! Επειδή μάλλον έχει κάποια πράγματα που τον απασχολούν πιστεύω πως θα τ έκανε καλό η ψυχανάλυση ακόμα και για να δεχτεί το ομαδικό μελλοντικα. Δεν ξέρω ρε kavkaz λεέι πως το θέλει...

----------


## kavkaz

Ξερεις τι? Θα σου προτινα αν θες να παρεις τηλ στους Ανωνυμους και να αγορασεις ενα απο τα βιβλια τους ειναι πολυ φθηνα....και δωστο στο πατερα σου να το διαβασει εκτος απο το γεγονος οτι θα βρει ταυτιση ποτε δεν ξερεις ισως αλλαξει γνωμη....

----------


## ladylou

> Ξερεις τι? Θα σου προτινα αν θες να παρεις τηλ στους Ανωνυμους και να αγορασεις ενα απο τα βιβλια τους ειναι πολυ φθηνα....και δωστο στο πατερα σου να το διαβασει εκτος απο το γεγονος οτι θα βρει ταυτιση ποτε δεν ξερεις ισως αλλαξει γνωμη....


Θα το επιχειρήσω, ωραία ιδέα αλλά όχι άμεσα για να μην τον πιέσω. Ήδη προσπαθώ να προσθέσω συνήθειες στην οικογένεια που να μας ενώνουν, να τον κανω πιο παραγωγικό και δε θέλω να νιώσει την "υπερπροσπάθειά" μου.

----------


## JohnT

> Απ ολα τα ποστ που ειδα εδω δινω μπραβο μονο στη savatage οι υπολοιποι αφου δεν το κατεχετε γτ γραφεται στις εξαρτησεις? 
> Τι να κοψουν τον λαιμο τους ρε και τι καλοπερνανε?
> Ο εθισμος ειναι καλοπεραση? Χαιβανια? 
> Ο εθισμος ειναι η πραγματικη κολαση στην γη....
> 
> Κοπελα μου ο εθισμος ειναι ασθενεια οπως ειναι η καταθλιψη το αγχος η ψυχωση κτλπ απλα επιτρεψτε μου να πω οτι ειναι η χειροτερη ασθενεια που υπαρχει ....
> Μιλαμε για καταναγκασμο περα απο τον ελεγχο του ανθρωπου καυαστρεφεσαι διαλυεσαι πεθαινεις αργα και βασανιστικα χωρις να μπορεις να σταματησεις....
> 
> Οι εθισμενοι δεν ειναι αδυναμοι απλα αυτα που βιωνουν τα βιωνουν πολυ χειροτερα απο τους αλλους το οτι δεν ειναι αδυναμοι θα το καταλαβετε αν γνωρισετε κανεναν καθαρο εκτος χρησης....
> ...


Να κοψουν το λαιμο τους το ειπα εγω γιατι το εζησα.
Οταν σου λεει οτι ο αλλος ειναι 70 χρονων, ξερει οτι εχει προβλημα αλλα δε δεχεται να παει σε ομαδα τι πρεπει να πω?
Βλεπει οτι καταστρεφει τους ανθρωπους που τον αγαπουν αλλα θα θιχτει ο εγωισμος του αν παει να μιλησει.

Ladyloy, με συχωρεις αν τα γραφω λιγο χυμα. Δυστυχως οι εμπειριες μου δε με αφηνουν να μιλησω χωρις συναισθηματικη φορτιση.

Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι για να γινει καποιος αλκοολικος εχει μεσα του πολλα θεματα που τον βασανιζουν. Πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να συνεχισει να πηγαινει στο γιατρο και να χτισει μια σχεση εμπιστοσυνης με καποιον ωστε να αρχισει να συζηταει για αυτα που τον βασανιζουν. Σε εσας δυστυχως οσο και να τον βοηθατε δε θα μιλησει ποτε.
Το καλο ειναι οτι προβλημα ξεκινησε προσφατα οποτε δεν ειναι δυνατον να μην υπαρχει λυση. Το οτι βγηκε στη συνταξη ισως ηταν αφορμη να κανει μια αξιολογιση της ζωης του και να του βγηκε για καποιο λογο σε απογοητευση. Δε ξερω, λεω. Οσο δουλευε δεν ειχε κατι να κανει στον ελευθερο χρονο του? Σκεψου κατι που του αρεσε και καντε το. Καμια μπαλα δεν εβλετε να πατε σε κανα παιχνιδι?

Επισης κατι που μπορει να σε βοηθησει πολυ καθως ζητας συμβουλες για το τι να κανεις. Θυμαμαι οταν περναγαμε αυτη τη κατασταση στο σπιτι μου, οι ανωνυμοι αλκοολικοι ειχανε και ομαδες συγγενων που πηγαιναν. Μονο συγγενεις ή φιλοι και συζητουσαν μεταξυ τους και βοηθουσαν ο ενας των αλλον. Κοιταξε το και μη ντραπεις να απευθυνθεις. Δε μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσος κοσμος υπαρχει εκει εξω που περναει τα ιδια. 

Καλη δυναμη και με συγχωρεις παλι που ημουν αποτομος.

----------


## kavkaz

Φιλαρακι θα σου πω μια φραση και ελπιζω να το δουν και οι αλλοι για να καταλαβουν....
Δεν πινεις αλκοολ και γινεσαι αλκοολικος...εισαι αλκοολικος γιαυυο πινεις αλκοολ(συνεχεια)
Υο ιδιο ισχυει και για το αλλο....δεν πινεις ναρκωτικα και γινεσαι ναρκομανης....εισαι ναρκομανης και γιαυυο πινεις ναρκωτικα....αν δεν καταλαβατε τι εννοω....εννοω οτι ειναι ασθενεια το χεις μεσα σου και πας κολλας εκει για να βρεις γιατρικο αλλα συην ουσια βρισκεις ταλαιπωρεια....
Η εμπειρια μου λεει οτι τους εθισμενους δεν μπορουν να τους βοηθησουν γιατροι ψυχολογοι παπαδες κτλπ....
Ισως τολμησω να αφησω υπονοουμενο οτι οι πιο πανω που εγραψα τα κανουν χειροτερα τα πραγματα με την αγνοια τους.....

Υ.Γ και εγω απο πρωτο χερι τα ξερω

----------


## ladylou

JohnT κ εγώ θυμώνω οπως εσυ κάποιες φορες απλά μαλλον δεν ειναι τοσο απλό για εκείνους ... εδω εγω έκοψα το κάπνισμα για 10 μήνες μαχαίρι κ τωρα στα δυςκολα σ αυτο ποσο μαλλον κάποιος π πίνει κ εχει μάθει μα ζει με αυτο. Δεν παρεξηγώ το ύφος σου, σε Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ladylou

Δηλ ειναι ολα μάταια; Δεν βλεπετε καμία πρόοδο στις 29 μερες π περιγράφω; Σιγουρα κανεις δε μπορει να βοηθήσει όσο ο ίδιος τους ο εαυτός.

----------


## aeolus74

Σε προβληματίζει πολύ το να κάνεις κάτι για να βοηθήσεις τον πατέρα σου και αυτό είναι προς τιμή σου. Το να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου σε προβληματίζει καθόλου? Ρωτάω γιατί είναι εμφανές το ότι έχεις μπει μέχρι το κεφάλι μέσα στο πρόβλημα του πατέρα σου σε σημείο που κοντεύεις να πνιγείς.

----------


## Macgyver

H πιο καλη βοηθεια , απο προσωπικη πειρα , ειναι το χαπι SELINCRO , μου τογραφε κι ο ΕΟΠΥΥ , ( τωρα δεν πινω ) αλλιως κανει 30 ευρω /7χαπια , τι κανουν ομως αυτα ? αμα παρεις ενα selincro , την ιδια και την αλλη μερα να πιεις αλκοολ, δεν σε ' πιανει ' , οποτε δεν υπαρχει λογος και να πιεις , τοχω δοκιμασει , ειναι αρκουντως ισχυρο , δεν θελει συνταγη , και πραματι , ενα λιτρο κρασι να πιω , ειναι σαν να μην εχω πιει τιποτα , για παραπανω δεν ξερω , δεν επινα τοσο ..............την παραλλη μερα παιρνεις κι αλλο χαπι , κ.ο.κ. , το θεμα ειναι να παιρνει τα χαπια του , μην την σκαπουλαρει ...........αλλη φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια δεν υπαρχει ,αρκει αυτη .....
αμα πλακωθει ομως στα βαρια ποτα , θα τουρθη ασχημα το ποτο , μπορει μεχρι αναγουλα να σουρθη με selincro + πολυ αλκοολ ....παντως ακινδυνο ειναι , οσο ακιννδυνο μπορει ναναι ενα φαρκακο , μπροστα στο αλκοολ ομως , μια χαρα ειναι ....

----------


## aeolus74

Να πούμε επίσης ότι τα χάπια μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμα και στην περίπτωση του αλκοόλ απαραίτητα αλλά δεν αποτελούν την λύση διότι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα των εξαρτήσεων δεν είναι ο σωματικός εθισμός αλλά ο ψυχολογικός ο οποίος δεν αντιμετωπίζεται με χάπια.

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα.
κανεναν δεν μπορεις να σωσεις απο κανεναν εθισμο, αν δεν το θελει ο ιδιος.
και ο πατερας σου απο οσα περιγραφεις, δεν το θελει προς το παρον.
δυστυχως ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα.
σωσε τον εαυτο σου με το να κρατας ασφαλεις αποστασεις κι ασε τον να παει στον πατο μονος του, εφοσον το επελεξε.

----------


## Remedy

> Δηλ ειναι ολα μάταια; Δεν βλεπετε καμία πρόοδο στις 29 μερες π περιγράφω; Σιγουρα κανεις δε μπορει να βοηθήσει όσο ο ίδιος τους ο εαυτός.


καμια απολυτως.
εσυ τον κυνηγας απο πισω και εκεινος προσπαθει να σε ξεγελαει.
μολις γυρνας την πλατη σου, τα ιδια κανει.
αν δεν το θελησει ο ιδιος, δεν προκειται να γινει τπτ.

----------


## Macgyver

> καλημερα.
> κανεναν δεν μπορεις να σωσεις απο κανεναν εθισμο, αν δεν το θελει ο ιδιος.
> και ο πατερας σου απο οσα περιγραφεις, δεν το θελει προς το παρον.


Aυτο αληθευει ρεμ , αλλα αυτο το χαπι πραματικα σου δινει ενα γερο χερι βοηθειας , αν το παιρνεις παντα , τωρα να καταφυγει σε μεθοδους να το ριχνει κρυφα στο ποτο του ( διαλυεται ) δεν ξερω , ανορθοδοξη μεθοδος ................εγω ακομη θα τραβολογιομουν χωρις το χαπι , αλλα δεν κατεφυγα ποτε σε ' σκληρα ' ποτα , γιατι και το χαπι εχει ενα οριο που μπορει να επιδρασει , το 1 λιτρο κραασι το αδρανοποιει παντως ......ουισκια και τετοιια δεν ξερω , δεν επινα ποτε ....

----------


## Remedy

> Aυτο αληθευει ρεμ , αλλα αυτο το χαπι πραματικα σου δινει ενα γερο χερι βοηθειας , αν το παιρνεις παντα , τωρα να καταφυγει σε μεθοδους να το ριχνει κρυφα στο ποτο του ( διαλυεται ) δεν ξερω , ανορθοδοξη μεθοδος ................εγω ακομη θα τραβολογιομουν χωρις το χαπι , αλλα δεν κατεφυγα ποτε σε ' σκληρα ' ποτα , γιατι και το χαπι εχει ενα οριο που μπορει να επιδρασει , το 1 λιτρο κραασι το αδρανοποιει παντως ......ουισκια και τετοιια δεν ξερω , δεν επινα ποτε ....


δεν αμφιβαλω καθολου, μαγκ, αλλα ΕΣΥ αποφασισες να το παρεις για να βοηθηθεις, γιατι ηθελες να κοψεις.
αν ο πατερας της δεν θελει να κοψει και δει οτι δεν τον πιανει, θα πινει μεχρι να τον πιασει.
πρεπει να το θελησει ο ιδιος...

----------


## ladylou

Εγώ αντέχω ακόμα... όσο κουραστικό κ ψυχοφθόρο κ αν ειναι αυτο π κανω, όσο πίσω κ αν με παει επαγγελματικά κ προσωπικά ειναι σιγουρα πολύ πιο ευχάριστο από το να τον βλέπω να αργοπεθαίνει. Τωρα εχω μια ελπίδα έστω!

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ αντέχω ακόμα... όσο κουραστικό κ ψυχοφθόρο κ αν ειναι αυτο π κανω, όσο πίσω κ αν με παει επαγγελματικά κ προσωπικά ειναι σιγουρα πολύ πιο ευχάριστο από το να τον βλέπω να αργοπεθαίνει. Τωρα εχω μια ελπίδα έστω!


με τι στοχο? να πινει λιγοτερο οσο τον βλεπεις? αφου δεν το κοβει. δεν θελει.
δλδ για την υπολοιπη ζωη του θα τρεχεις απο πισω του μηπως πιει ενα ποτηρακι λιγοτερο?
σε καποιο σταδιο αλκοολισμου, κι ενα ποτηρακι αρκει για να μεθας.

----------


## ladylou

Εχω διαβάσει γι αυτο. Αγωγή παίρνουμε απο την ψυχίατρο που θέλησε να σταθεροποιήσει πρωτα την ψυχολογική τ κατάσταση κ τις μεταπτώσεις του. Ισως σε επόμενο στάδιο να προτείνει κ αυτο. Τι να πω ειναι τοσο πολυδιάστατο π πρεπει να καταπολεμήσεις τα αιτία

----------


## Remedy

> Εχω διαβάσει γι αυτο. Αγωγή παίρνουμε απο την ψυχίατρο που θέλησε να σταθεροποιήσει πρωτα την ψυχολογική τ κατάσταση κ τις μεταπτώσεις του. Ισως σε επόμενο στάδιο να προτείνει κ αυτο. Τι να πω ειναι τοσο πολυδιάστατο π πρεπει να καταπολεμήσεις τα αιτία


την αγωγη του την παιρνει? η ψυχ προτεινε φαρμακα, η κανει ψυχοθεραπεια?

----------


## ladylou

> καμια απολυτως.
> εσυ τον κυνηγας απο πισω και εκεινος προσπαθει να σε ξεγελαει.
> μολις γυρνας την πλατη σου, τα ιδια κανει.
> αν δεν το θελησει ο ιδιος, δεν προκειται να γινει τπτ.



Δηλώνει μετανιωμένος , πως νιώθει καλύτερα που δεν πίνει , πήγε κ στη γιατρό , δεν αποφεύγει τα φάρμακα , παραδέχεται στους δικούς τ το προβλημα κ μιλάει γι αυτο δεν ειναι ολα αυτα ενδείξεις; Ακομα κ αν δεν τα νιώθει 100% δεν ειναι αρκετα για αρχη;

----------


## Remedy

> Δηλώνει μετανιωμένος , πως νιώθει καλύτερα που δεν πίνει , πήγε κ στη γιατρό , δεν αποφεύγει τα φάρμακα , παραδέχεται στους δικούς τ το προβλημα κ μιλάει γι αυτο δεν ειναι ολα αυτα ενδείξεις; Ακομα κ αν δεν τα νιώθει 100% δεν ειναι αρκετα για αρχη;


απαντησε το μου, εσυ.
αν λεει ολα αυτα που λες, αλλα συνεχιζει να πινει στα κρυφα, τι ειδους ενδειξεις ειναι?

----------


## ladylou

Την παίρνει κ τον εχει βοηθήσει πολύ! Η γιατρός μ είπε πως εχει θέματα που τον βασανίζουν κ θέματα στον χαρακτήρα αλλα δε μπορούσαμε στην πρώτη επίσκεψη να τον χώσουμε στα βαθειά... σιγά σιγά επίσκεψη στην επίσκεψη θα το παει προς τα εκεί ! Και μόνος τ λεει πως το είχε παρακάνει ενώ παλιά δεν το παραδεχόταν. Η γιατρός τ έγραψε lyrica και συμπαλτα για να τον βοηθήσουν να μη θελει ποτό για να εχει καλη διάθεση κ να μην εχει ακραίες ψυχολογικές μεταπτώσεις σαν βοήθεια να μη θελει το ποτό για να διαχειριστεί καταστάσεις. Αλλα σιγουρα πανω απο ολα πρεπει να κανει ψυχοθεραπεία κ να βρουν με τη γιατρό πραγματα που τον ευχαριστούν γτ η καθημερινότητα του δεν τον βοηθάει καθόλου.

----------


## ladylou

Αγχώνομαι με κάθε πισωγύρισμα γι αυτο ρωτάω. Σιγουρα ειμαι επιφυλακτική .Γι αυτο ρωτάω μήπως ειναι δικαιολογημένα ; Η γιατρός μ είπε πως στην αρχη συνηθίζουν να δοκιμάζουν. Δηλ όλοι όσοι απεξάρτηθηκαν ηταν απόλυτα τυπικοί απο την αρχη; Παιδια μιλαμε για ακραίες ποσότητες αλκοόλης . Μας παραδέχτηκε πως έπρεπε να πιει το πρωι γτ αλλιως ολα γύριζαν.

----------


## Remedy

εφοσον συμβουλευεσαι γιατρο, η γιατρος τι λεει? εχει καποιο νοημα να τον κυνηγας απο πισω για να μην πινει, η πρεπει να το παρει αποφαση συνειδητα και να το κανει χωρις κυνηγητο?

----------


## ladylou

> με τι στοχο? να πινει λιγοτερο οσο τον βλεπεις? αφου δεν το κοβει. δεν θελει.
> δλδ για την υπολοιπη ζωη του θα τρεχεις απο πισω του μηπως πιει ενα ποτηρακι λιγοτερο?
> σε καποιο σταδιο αλκοολισμου, κι ενα ποτηρακι αρκει για να μεθας.


Σκοπός μ ειναι να λειτουργήσω σαν κέντρο απεξάρτησης στην φάση της αποτοξινωσησ όσο αστειο κ αν σ φαίνεται σε συνδυασμό με τη γιατρό. Και φυσικά να του παρέχω παρέα. Αμα εχεις μάθει να δουλεύεις άπειρες ώρες να εχεις παρεες κ μένεις συνταξιούχος με μόνη δ δουλειά να φροντίζεις κατι γάτες π εχεις αδέσποτες πως να περασει το 24 ωρο ; Εχει ενα φίλο π τ κανει παρέα για λιγο τα πρωινά αλλα δεν εχει κατι να ελπίζει η να τ αρεσει με αποτελεςμα να απομονωθεί. Η μαμά μ δουλεύει δεν την βλέπει πλ. Δεν εχει κανεναν ενδιαφέρον και εχει παραμελήσει τον εαυτό τ. Τωρα αρχίζει να εκφράζει ενδιαφέρον για παει σ φυσιοθεραπευτή πχ για τον αυχένα τ π παλιά ούτε λόγος . Μπορει βα μην το κανει να ειναι λόγια αλλα κ μονο π αρχίζει να σκέφτεται το καλο τ δεν ειναι κατι;;

----------


## ladylou

> εφοσον συμβουλευεσαι γιατρο, η γιατρος τι λεει? εχει καποιο νοημα να τον κυνηγας απο πισω για να μην πινει, η πρεπει να το παρει αποφαση συνειδητα και να το κανει χωρις κυνηγητο?



Στην επόμενη συνέδρια θα τη ρωτηςω γι αυτο γτ οπως ειπα ηταν η πρώτη. μ είχε πει πως εχω μπει σε λαθος θεση για το δικό μ καλο. Βέβαια οτι κ να μ πει παιδια εγω θα ειμαο εδω μέχρι να σταθεί λιγο στα πόδια τ κ να διαχειριστεί κάποια πραγματα και όσο ειναι συγκαταβατικός που τωρα ειναι εγω θα ειμαι εδω για εκείνον.

----------


## Remedy

> Στην επόμενη συνέδρια θα τη ρωτηςω γι αυτο γτ οπως ειπα ηταν η πρώτη. μ είχε πει πως εχω μπει σε λαθος θεση για το δικό μ καλο. Βέβαια οτι κ να μ πει παιδια εγω θα ειμαο εδω μέχρι να σταθεί λιγο στα πόδια τ κ να διαχειριστεί κάποια πραγματα και όσο ειναι συγκαταβατικός που τωρα ειναι εγω θα ειμαι εδω για εκείνον.


συμφωνω μαζι της, αλλα εσυ κανε αυτο που νομιζεις.
να εισαι σε συνεργασια μαζι της, καλα τα λεει η γυναικα.

----------


## ladylou

Απλά κ αυτή είπε η επόμενη συναντηση σ ενα μηνα μέχρι να δράσουν τα φάρμακα. Αλλα τωρα θα της πω μαντάμ τουλάχιστον δυο φορες το μήνα.  Μακάρι να γίνει κατι ... τωρα με έπιασαν παλι οι αμφιβολίες μου. Μακρια παιδια απο το ποτό μονο καταστροφή ειναι δε θελω πια να το δω μπροστα μου...

----------


## Remedy

> Απλά κ αυτή είπε η επόμενη συναντηση σ ενα μηνα μέχρι να δράσουν τα φάρμακα. Αλλα τωρα θα της πω μαντάμ τουλάχιστον δυο φορες το μήνα. ������ Μακάρι να γίνει κατι ... τωρα με έπιασαν παλι οι αμφιβολίες μου. Μακρια παιδια απο το ποτό μονο καταστροφή ειναι δε θελω πια να το δω μπροστα μου...


αυτη ξερει καλα τι λεει, αλλα εσυ εχεις την αγωνια σου.
δενε χει νοημα να θεραπευσει εσενα, αλλα τον απτερα σου, γιαυτο σου ειπε τον επομενο μηνα...
αλλα μιας και το συζηταμε, ισως σου κανει καλο να απευθυνθεις σε ψυχ για σενα, δικο σου, οχι να απρεις φαρμακα, για να σε στηριξει για την δικη σου πλευρα του προβληματος.

----------


## elis

Εγω σασ το ξαναλεω ο παππουσ μου ηταν αλκοολικοσ δουλευε απο τα δεκαπεντε μεχρι τα εξηντα κι εζησε μεχρι τα ογδοντα φιλακια καποιοι ζουνε

----------


## Remedy

> Εγω σασ το ξαναλεω ο παππουσ μου ηταν αλκοολικοσ δουλευε απο τα δεκαπεντε μεχρι τα εξηντα κι εζησε μεχρι τα ογδοντα φιλακια καποιοι ζουνε


οι γυρω του ζουσαν κανονικα η ειχε καταστραφει η ζωη τους? η γυναικα και τα παιδια του, κυριως, εννοω

----------


## ladylou

> Εγω σασ το ξαναλεω ο παππουσ μου ηταν αλκοολικοσ δουλευε απο τα δεκαπεντε μεχρι τα εξηντα κι εζησε μεχρι τα ογδοντα φιλακια καποιοι ζουνε


Ο παππούς σ Elis έπεφτε κατω λιπόθυμος; Περπατούσε στο δρομο έτοιμος να τον πατήσουν τα αυτοκίνητα; Σηκωνόταν το πρωι κ έπινε απο τις 7; Δεν ειναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες

----------


## JohnT

> Εγω σασ το ξαναλεω ο παππουσ μου ηταν αλκοολικοσ δουλευε απο τα δεκαπεντε μεχρι τα εξηντα κι εζησε μεχρι τα ογδοντα φιλακια καποιοι ζουνε


Sorry elis, αλλα δε ξέρεις για τι πράγμα μιλάς. Μιλάμε για άτομα που ξυπνάνε το πρωί και κατεβάζουνε μπουκάλια ουίσκι. Ο αλκοολικός δε μπορεί να δουλέψει. Είναι πρεζάκιας. Ο πατέρας μου είχε γίνει τρομακτικά επικίνδυνος και στο τέλος είτε θα μας σκότωνε αυτός είτε θα τον σκοτώναμε εμείς. Τελικά πέθανε στα 52 του στο δρόμο σαν σκυλί γιατί ένα βραδυ από τα καθημερινά βραδια που γινόταν κομμάτια τον άφησε το σώμα στη μέση του δρόμου. 
Σαν σκυλί elis. 

Εσύ μπερδεύεις τον αλκοολικό με αυτόν που γουστάρει τα τσιπουρα.

----------


## JohnT

> Φιλαρακι θα σου πω μια φραση και ελπιζω να το δουν και οι αλλοι για να καταλαβουν....
> Δεν πινεις αλκοολ και γινεσαι αλκοολικος...εισαι αλκοολικος γιαυυο πινεις αλκοολ(συνεχεια)
> Υο ιδιο ισχυει και για το αλλο....δεν πινεις ναρκωτικα και γινεσαι ναρκομανης....εισαι ναρκομανης και γιαυυο πινεις ναρκωτικα....αν δεν καταλαβατε τι εννοω....εννοω οτι ειναι ασθενεια το χεις μεσα σου και πας κολλας εκει για να βρεις γιατρικο αλλα συην ουσια βρισκεις ταλαιπωρεια....
> Η εμπειρια μου λεει οτι τους εθισμενους δεν μπορουν να τους βοηθησουν γιατροι ψυχολογοι παπαδες κτλπ....
> Ισως τολμησω να αφησω υπονοουμενο οτι οι πιο πανω που εγραψα τα κανουν χειροτερα τα πραγματα με την αγνοια τους.....
> 
> Υ.Γ και εγω απο πρωτο χερι τα ξερω


Δεν είπα το αντίθετο. Δε ξέρω τι μπορεί να βοηθήσει τους εθισμένους. Πρώτα απ όλα ο εαυτός τους πρέπει να τους βοηθήσει. Αλλα πολλοί από αυτούς δε νιώθουν μια.

----------


## ladylou

> αυτη ξερει καλα τι λεει, αλλα εσυ εχεις την αγωνια σου.
> δενε χει νοημα να θεραπευσει εσενα, αλλα τον απτερα σου, γιαυτο σου ειπε τον επομενο μηνα...
> αλλα μιας και το συζηταμε, ισως σου κανει καλο να απευθυνθεις σε ψυχ για σενα, δικο σου, οχι να απρεις φαρμακα, για να σε στηριξει για την δικη σου πλευρα του προβληματος.



Εγω θα γίνω τέλεια μονο αν σωθεί ο μπαμπάς π μου! Αν δω πως δεν ειμαι καλα σίγουρα θα απευθυνθώ σε γιατρό γτ θα χρειαστεί να είμαι δυνατή.

----------


## elis

Αλλο κατεστραμενοσ αλλο αλκοολικοσ μη μπερδευεστε

----------


## Remedy

> Εγω θα γίνω τέλεια μονο αν σωθεί ο μπαμπάς π μου! Αν δω πως δεν ειμαι καλα σίγουρα θα απευθυνθώ σε γιατρό γτ θα χρειαστεί να είμαι δυνατή.


οχι σε γιατρο.
σε ψυχοθεραπευτη.
τωρα εισαι καλα, δηλαδη?

----------


## JohnT

Εσύ έχεις μπερδευτεί elis

----------


## ladylou

> οχι σε γιατρο.
> σε ψυχοθεραπευτη.
> τωρα εισαι καλα, δηλαδη?


Σε ψυχίατρο δεν ξερω αν εχει διαφορά. Καλα δεν ειμαι γτ υπάρχει το προβλημα κ καλα δεν πρόκειται να γίνω οτι κ να μ πει ο κάθε γιατρός όσο υπάρχει το προβλημα. Ισως βελτιώσει τη διάθεση μ αλλα καλα δε θα ειμαι ποτε όσο υπάρχει το αγκάθι .

----------


## savatage

> Σε ψυχίατρο δεν ξερω αν εχει διαφορά. Καλα δεν ειμαι γτ υπάρχει το προβλημα κ καλα δεν πρόκειται να γίνω οτι κ να μ πει ο κάθε γιατρός όσο υπάρχει το προβλημα. Ισως βελτιώσει τη διάθεση μ αλλα καλα δε θα ειμαι ποτε όσο υπάρχει το αγκάθι .


Δεν πας σε ψυχοθεραπευτη για να σου πει κατι και να νιωσεις καλα. Πας για να σε βοηθησει να μαθεις να διαχειριζεσαι καταστασεις με τον καλυτερο δυνατο για σενα τροπο.
Αυτη τη στιγμη εχεις αναλαβει ρολο γονεα και των 2 γονιων σου, πιθανοτατα το κανεις απο παιδι αλλα τελοσπαντων αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα..., οσο κι αν παρουσιαζεσαι δυνατη, εχεις ενα φορτιο τεραστιο στην πλατη σου και αυτη η υπερσπορπαθεια που κανεις και ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ για καιρο ακομη, μπορει να σου σκασει ασχημα. Γιαυτο σου μιλαμε για υποστηριξη απο ψυχολογο, ανεξαρτητα απο τις επισκεψεις που θα κανει στο γιατρο ο μπαμπας σου.

Εχεις αφησει τη ζωη σου να εξαρταται απολυτα απο το αν ο μπαμπας σου θα αποφασισει να σωσει τον εαυτο του ή οχι και αυτο απο μονο του ειναι αρρωστο, χρειαζεσαι υποστηριξη για να μη σου γυρισει μπουμερανγκ.

----------


## ladylou

Έγραψα μια απάντηση δεν βλέπω να μπήκε σας στέλνω ξανα, συγγνώμη αν επαναλαμβάνομαι. Θα καταφύγω σε ειδικό αν χρειαστεί το εχω στο μυαλο μ. Αυτή τη στιγμη με ήρεμει αυτο π κανω κ κράξτε με έχετε δίκιο αλλα δεν εχω χρονο για τιποτα αλλο. Περιμενω πως κ πως να παμε στη γιατρό τέλη τ μηνα. Κατι αισιόδοξο ρε παιδια ; Το ξερω πως δε θα μ χρύσωσε το χάπι κ σωστα κανετε. Αλλα δε βλέπετε τιποτα στον ορίζοντα ; Εγω σας λεω πως κ μονο π πήγε σ γιατρό κ καλα για να μιλήσω εγω ηταν η πρόφαση αλλα αποφάσισε να μιλησει αυτος , για μένα κ αυτο ειναι άθλος

----------


## aeolus74

> Σε ψυχίατρο δεν ξερω αν εχει διαφορά. Καλα δεν ειμαι γτ υπάρχει το προβλημα κ καλα δεν πρόκειται να γίνω οτι κ να μ πει ο κάθε γιατρός όσο υπάρχει το προβλημα. Ισως βελτιώσει τη διάθεση μ αλλα καλα δε θα ειμαι ποτε όσο υπάρχει το αγκάθι .


Αν ο πατέρας σου τελικά δεν κόψει το αλκοόλ και συνεχίσει να συμπεριφέρεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο που είναι πιθανό σενάριο, τότε αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα είσαι δυστυχισμένη για όσον καιρό διαρκεί αυτό? Αυτό είναι το σχέδιο της ζωής σου?

----------


## aeolus74

> Θα καταφύγω σε ειδικό αν χρειαστεί...


Πότε κατά την γνώμη σου θα χρειαστεί? όταν θα είσαι ένα βήμα πριν την κατάρρευση?

----------


## savatage

> Έγραψα μια απάντηση δεν βλέπω να μπήκε σας στέλνω ξανα, συγγνώμη αν επαναλαμβάνομαι. Θα καταφύγω σε ειδικό αν χρειαστεί το εχω στο μυαλο μ. Αυτή τη στιγμη με ήρεμει αυτο π κανω κ κράξτε με έχετε δίκιο αλλα δεν εχω χρονο για τιποτα αλλο. Περιμενω πως κ πως να παμε στη γιατρό τέλη τ μηνα. Κατι αισιόδοξο ρε παιδια ; Το ξερω πως δε θα μ χρύσωσε το χάπι κ σωστα κανετε. Αλλα δε βλέπετε τιποτα στον ορίζοντα ; Εγω σας λεω πως κ μονο π πήγε σ γιατρό κ καλα για να μιλήσω εγω ηταν η πρόφαση αλλα αποφάσισε να μιλησει αυτος , για μένα κ αυτο ειναι άθλος


Εσυ βλεπεις αυτα που θελεις να δεις για να εχεις καποιο λογο να αυτοεπιβραβευεσαι για ο,τι κανεις.
Μη ζητας πληρωμενες απαντησεις. Εμεις σαν τριτοι βλεπουμε οτι πινει ακομα, αυτο.
1 φορα το μηνα επισκεψη για συνταγογραφηση αντικαταθλιπτικου σε ψυχιατρο, δεν ειναι ουτε κατα διανοια ο τροπος για να αντιμετωπιστει ο αλκοολισμος.

----------


## ladylou

Οχι αν δεν παει καλα θα φυγω από τη ζωή τους. Δε θα επιτρέψω να με δηλητηριάζει.

----------


## ladylou

Συμφωνώ απλά η γιατρός έκρινε πως πρεπει να δούμε αν θα βοηθηθεί απο τα φάρμακα η μια φορά το μηνα ηταν μονο η αρχη. Παιδια κ η πίεση εχει αρνητικά αποτελέσματα ενα βήμα τη φορά. Ειδικός ειναι κατι θα ξερει ... ας την εμπιστευτούμε για αρχη. Όσο για τη βελτίωση ισως ενα ποσοστό ειβαι της φαντασίας μ αλλα αν ήθελε να κόψει τη θεραπεία θα το έκανε όσο κ αν ημουν εγω βδέλλα όσο κ αν χτυπιόμουν. Και στο παρελθόν εχω παρακαλέσει, εχω βρίσει εχω εχω ... αλλα δεν έκανε κανενα βήμα. Ο πατερας μ σε ψυχίατρο;;; ΘΑΥΜΑ το θεωρώ! Ελπίζω τωρα να ειναι διαφορετικά ..... έστω κ συμπτωματική αντιμετώπιση της κατάστασης π περνάει για αρχη ώστε να δωθεί η βάση για βελτίωση. Γιατι ο αλκοολισμός ειναι το σύμπτωμα τι τον οδήγησε πρεπει να λυθεί αλλα θελει χρονο

----------


## aeolus74

> 1 φορα το μηνα επισκεψη για συνταγογραφηση αντικαταθλιπτικου σε ψυχιατρο, δεν ειναι ουτε κατα διανοια ο τροπος για να αντιμετωπιστει ο αλκοολισμος.


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ!!!

Άκου πως έχουν τα πράματα Lady.... Εσύ έχεις όλη την καλή θέληση (και μπράβο σου) να "σώσεις" τον πατέρα σου. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχεις την δύναμη να το κάνεις αυτό γιατί δεν έχεις τις γνώσεις και γιατί δεν μπορείς να είσαι αποστασιοποιημένη από το πρόβλημα. Όταν αναστατώνεσαι από τα γεγονότα δεν μπορείς να προσφέρεις βοήθεια παρά μόνο να ζητήσεις. Οι ειδικοί που ασχολούνται με τις εξαρτήσεις έχουν εκπαιδευτεί πολλά χρόνια για μπορούν να βοηθούν τους εξαρτημένους. Αν λοιπόν νομίζεις ότι ο ρόλος σου απέναντι στον πατέρα σου είναι θεραπευτικός (όπως ανέφερες) τότε έχεις μπλέξει άσχημα. Σου προτείνω να πάρεις τηλέφωνο στο ΚΕΘΕΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ. Αυτοί θα σε καθοδηγήσουν και θα σε βοηθήσουν στο πρόβλημά σου και μάλιστα Δωρεάν.

----------


## ladylou

Εχω παρει ... ξέρεις ποια ειναι η απάντηση ; Μονο αν το θελει ή εισαγγελική παρέμβαση. Δεν ειναι για όλους τους ανθρώπους εύκολο να πάνε σ ομαδικό. Αποκλείεται δηλαδή να το πήρε απόφαση; Ειδικός δεν ειμαι κ φυσικά κ δεν ειμαι ικανή, συμπαράσταση προσπαθώ να προσφέρω. Όσο για τη γιατρό ανέφερα πως δε θα περιοριστούμε με συνταγογράφηση μια φορά το μηνα.

----------


## ladylou

Ρε παιδια γτ να το κάψουμε από τωρα; Αφού ο άνθρωπος έκανε κάποια βήματα. Εχει καταλάβει κάποια πραγματα. Ο χρόνος δε θα δείξει; Εννοείται οπως εσείς ειμαι κνεγω επιφυλακτική δεν ειμαι ονειροπαρμένη αλλα αφού εγινε μια αρχή ας τη στηρίξω από το τίποτα κατι ειναι κ αυτό.

----------


## savatage

> Ρε παιδια γτ να το κάψουμε από τωρα; Αφού ο άνθρωπος έκανε κάποια βήματα. Εχει καταλάβει κάποια πραγματα. Ο χρόνος δε θα δείξει; Εννοείται οπως εσείς ειμαι κνεγω επιφυλακτική δεν ειμαι ονειροπαρμένη αλλα αφού εγινε μια αρχή ας τη στηρίξω από το τίποτα κατι ειναι κ αυτό.


Εκανες αρχη προς λαθος κατευθυνση, αυτο σου λεμε. Πολυ σωστα σου απαντησαν απο το ΚΕΘΕΑ. Πρεπει να το θελει ο ιδιος.

----------


## ladylou

Θελω να σας ξεκαθαρίσω πως εκτιμώ πολύ π μ αφιερώνετε το χρόνο σας. Δε θέλω να γίνομαι γραφική και αν υπερασπίζομαι τη θέση μου είναι γτ θέλω να πιστέψω σ ενα καλύτερο μέλλον. Να πιστέψω πως θα βγει το καλο μπορεί να μην τα παμε τέλεια αλλα κ μονο π για πρώτη φορά μετά από καιρο άρχισε να ξεδιπλώνει τη σκέψη τ κ να μας ανοίγεται σαν οικογένεια για το προβλημα είναι ενα λιθαράκι. Ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστώ. Έψαχνα γενικά συζητήσεις για αλκοολικούς κ όσο μπορω θα σας ενημερώνω γτ μπορεί κάποιος να περνάει τα ιδια κ να θελει να δει πως προσπαθεί κάποιος να το αντιμετωπίσει. Μπορει κάποιος να θελει να δει πως κ άλλοι περνάνε δυςκολα.

----------


## ladylou

> Εκανες αρχη προς λαθος κατευθυνση, αυτο σου λεμε. Πολυ σωστα σου απαντησαν απο το ΚΕΘΕΑ. Πρεπει να το θελει ο ιδιος.


Αυτή ήταν η μοναδική μ δυνατότητα. Αυτή και την κατέκτησα με πολλή προσπάθεια. Ισως μελλοντικά στραφούμε κ σε τέτοιες κατευθύνσεις. Από το τιποτα κατι ειναι κ αυτό ισως μια μικρή πρόοδος

----------


## savatage

Δε σε κραζουμε ουτε σου τη λεμε, απλως δεν απανταμε αυτο που ζητας να ακουσεις. Θελεις να πιστεψεις πραγματα αλλα αν πιστευεις κατι που ακομα δε συμβαινει, θα γκρεμοτσακιστεις. Γινε πιο αυστηρη μαζι του, πιο απολυτη και παρτον στο ΚΕΘΕΑ να μιλησει με ειδικους και να αντιμετωπισει το προβλημα καταματα. Μην κρυβεις απο τη μανα σου οτι πινει ακομα. Μην τον καλυπτεις και μην τον κανακευεις.
Η ψυχιατρος την ιδια συνταγη μπορει να εδινε σε εκατονταδες ατομα που δε θα ηταν και αλκοολικοι... Δεν ειναι αρμοδιοτητα της να αναλαβει εξολοκληρου μια τετοια περιπτωση.
Καλη δυναμη σε σενα πανω απο ολα που εισαι νεο κοριτσι και αν το αποφασισει και ο μπαμπας σου να φερθει σαν ενηλικας και σαν πατερας και συζυγος, καλη επιτυχια και σε αυτον!

----------


## aeolus74

Μια σημαντική διευκρίνηση!!!

Στο ΚΕΘΕΑ λειτουργεί ομάδα στην οποία συμμετέχουν τα μέλη της οικογένειας του χρήστη χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητη η συμμετοχή του χρήστη. Άσχετα λοιπόν από το αν ο πατέρας θέλει η όχι να πάει, μπορείς να πας εσύ. Μπορείς να συμμετέχεις εσύ σε μία ομάδα ή να λάβεις εσύ συμβουλευτική από εκεί.

----------


## aeolus74

Και τότε ίσως μπορέσεις να βοηθήσεις και τον πατέρα σου

----------


## ladylou

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να τον παω σε κατι πιο εξειδικευμένο αλλα δε θα το δεχτεί τωρα. Δύσκολος άνθρωπος ανεξάρτητα με το ποτό από πάντα. Ξέρω γι αυτές τις ομάδες αλλα νιώθω πως θα μ αφαιρούσαν χρονο απο το να κανω αυτό π εγω θεωρώ απαραίτητο (ισως και λανθασμένα ). Σίγουρα όμως θα επιδιώξω μία σχέση πιο ουσιαστική με την ψυχίατρο του για να κρίνει εκείνη πως πρεπει να ειναι η αλληλεπίδραση μας. Και αν κρίνει κ εκείνη πως δεν εχει μελλον η κατάσταση θα του το ξεκαθαρίσουμε. Του το εχει πει αμα δεν πετύχει πας σε ομαδικό. Απλά πανω στη φάση τ προβλήματος δεν ειναι εφικτά ολα τα βήματα. Ας στρώσει λιγο κ βλεπουμε. Πιστεύω πως ανεξάρτητα απο τον αλκοολισμό χρειαζεται σαν άνθρωπος να τα βρει με τον εαυτό του.

----------


## aeolus74

> Ξέρω γι αυτές τις ομάδες αλλα νιώθω πως θα μ αφαιρούσαν χρονο απο το να κανω αυτό π εγω θεωρώ απαραίτητο (ισως και λανθασμένα ).


Θα σου αφαιρούσαν χρόνο οι 2 ώρες που θα διέθετες για μία φορά την εβδομάδα?

----------


## JohnT

Χαλαρώστε λίγο. Έχετε στήσει τη κοπέλα στο τοίχο και της χώνετε. Τι άλλο να κάνει? Αν ο πατέρας δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να κάνει το επόμενο βήμα και να πάει στο ΚΕΘΕΑ, τι μπορεί να κάνει η κοπέλα? 

Κοπελια εσύ πήγαινε εκεί στις συναντήσεις που γίνονται με τους συγγενείς. Θα σε βοηθησει. Δεν είναι πολυς χρόνος

----------


## ladylou

> Θα σου αφαιρούσαν χρόνο οι 2 ώρες που θα διέθετες για μία φορά την εβδομάδα?



Σου φαίνεται περίεργο αλλα το προγραμμα μ μου ξεκινάει απο τις 7.30 το πρωι κ τεκειωνει 10 το βραδυ με ενα ενδιάμεσο το μεσημερι π θα βοηθήσω στο σπίτι. Αλλα ανεξάρτητα απο αυτο δεν εχω την δύναμη να μην ελέγχω. Φοβάμαι τοσο πολύ να μη δω ξανα το μπαμπά μ με αλκοολ που γίνομαι υπερβολική. Φοβάμαι να λείπω κ να ξερω πως μπορει να γινει το κακο. Λάθος μ, μη φυσιολογικό αλλα ειναι η άμυνα μ.

----------


## Remedy

> Σου φαίνεται περίεργο αλλα το προγραμμα μ μου ξεκινάει απο τις 7.30 το πρωι κ τεκειωνει 10 το βραδυ με ενα ενδιάμεσο το μεσημερι π θα βοηθήσω στο σπίτι. Αλλα ανεξάρτητα απο αυτο δεν εχω την δύναμη να μην ελέγχω. Φοβάμαι τοσο πολύ να μη δω ξανα το μπαμπά μ με αλκοολ που γίνομαι υπερβολική. Φοβάμαι να λείπω κ να ξερω πως μπορει να γινει το κακο. Λάθος μ, μη φυσιολογικό αλλα ειναι η άμυνα μ.


το θεμα δεν ειναι αν εισαι υπερβολικη, αλλα αν εισαι αποτελεσματικη.
κανεις δεν εκοψε τις ουσιες επειδη τον κυνηγουσαν απο πισω.
ο αλκοολικος που δεν το εχει παρει αποφαση και μεσα σε μπουκαλι να τον κλεισεις θα βρει τον τροπο να πιει.

----------


## ladylou

Μα και το οτι έκανε το βήμα να παει σ γιατρό να μιλησει δεν δείχνει κάποια πρόθεση; Το οτι παίρνει τα χάπια δεν ειναι; Το οτι ανοίχτηκε σ εμάς κ είπε πως το χρ παρακάνει κ μ περιέγραψε σκηνές π ζούσε; Το οτι μιλάει ανοιχτά στους φίλους τ κ λεει πως παίρνει αγωγή γτ το είχε ξεφτυλίσει; Το οτι δείχνει δείγματα πχ να ακούει ιταλικά για να θυμηθεί τη γλώσσα; Ή να αναφέρει ταξίδι Ιταλία να θυμηθεί τα φοιτητικά τ χρονια με τη μαμά, που μπορει να το λεει ετσι κ να μην το εννοεί αλλά πριν ούτε καν το σκεφτόταν. Το οτι λεει με κρατάνε τα πόδια μ μπορω να περπατήσω ή είχα γινει γελοίος δε θελω αλλο να ξεφτικίζομαι; Αν ήθελε μπορούσε να ειναι οπως πριν να μας έκανε ενα καυγά να άγριευε κ να μη συμορφωνοταν... δε μπα να μυξοκλαιγα να χτυπιόμουν; Οπως είχε γινει κ παλιά δεν είχαν αποτελεςμα. Τωρα ονωσ γιατι να μην το εχει παρει απόφαση; Ειναι 70 ετών δεν εχει τη δύναμη ενός 40αρη ούτε το ενδιαφέρον για ζωή. Ολα αυτα παιδια ειναι αλλαγη για μένα π τον ξερω κ μάλιστα ανέλπιστη μέσα σε 20 μερες με μια μονο φορά στη γιατρό ... και τονίζω ξανα πως πρεπει να μάθει να διαχειρίζεται καταστάσεις εκτός τ αλκοολισμού πχ όταν τον εκνευρίζει κάποιος ή όταν στρεσσαρεται οικονομικά.

----------


## Remedy

σιγουρα ειναι βημα και το οτι παραδεχεται το προβλημα και το οτι λεει οτι θα κανει προσπαθεια και το οτι πηγε στον γιατρο και πηρε την αγωγη.
αλλα αν ολα αυτα σημαινουν οτι το πηρε αποφαση, ποιος ο λογος να τον κυνηγας απο πισω? αν το πηρε αποφαση θα το κανει και με το να του φερεσαι σαν παιδι που παει να κλεψει το γλυκο, του δειχνεις οτι δεν τον πιστευεις, τον αμφισβητεις και οτι ειναι ακομα ανικανος να παρει την ευθυνη του εαυτου του, κι αν δεν το πηρε και σας κοροιδευει για να κερδισει χροννο, οτι και να κανεις θα σε κοροιδευει.
και στις δυο περιπτωσεις, το βρισκω αχρηστο και βλαπτικο να τον κυνηγας.

----------


## ladylou

Πέρα απο τους λόγους κυνηγιού το κανω γτ όλες αυτές τις ώρες ειναι μόνος. Ποσο να αντέξει ένας άνθρωπος μόνος χωρις να ειναι παραγωγικός;! Προσπαθώ ετσι ισως βλακωδώς να κερδίσω χρονο μέχρι την επόμενη θεραπεία , μέχρι να μπει σ προγραμμα. Μέσα από την παρέα μ προσπαθώ να τον κανω να βλέπει αλλιως πραγματα να μη μένει μονο σπίτι να παμε κ μέχρι ενα μαγαζι να αγοράσουμε κατι ή για βόλτα στο πολυκατάστημα, να εχει κάποιον να μιλησει. Αν γυρνας στην ιδια καταθλιπτική κατάσταση ξανα τα ιδια θα κανεις. Σιγά σιγά θελω να πάμε νια βόλτα μοναστηρακι λιγο να περπατήσει. Ειναι πολυδιάστατο το θέμα οχι μονο πιοτό εχει απομονωθεί .

----------


## Remedy

αυτα που λες εδω ειναι σωστα και πολυ καλα κανεις να τον απασχολεις, αλλα αλλο η παρεα και αλλο το κυνηγι.
αν θελει να πιει και να κοροιδευει, θα βρει ευκαιρια. καποτε θα φυγεις. δεν θα εισαι συνεχεια.

----------


## ladylou

> αυτα που λες εδω ειναι σωστα και πολυ καλα κανεις να τον απασχολεις, αλλα αλλο η παρεα και αλλο το κυνηγι.
> αν θελει να πιει και να κοροιδευει, θα βρει ευκαιρια. καποτε θα φυγεις. δεν θα εισαι συνεχεια.



Σιγουρα θα τη βρει ... κ σιγουρα δε θα ειμαι για πάντα ... απλά θελω να γίνουν λιγο πιο ευνοϊκές οι συνθήκες για να επιτύχει κάποιο αποτελεςμα και για να το διατηρήσει μελλοντικά

----------


## elis

Λοιπόν άκου για μην το κουράζουμε το ότι πίνει είναι δευτερεύον αν του πει ο γιατρός ψύχωση συζητηστε να πάρει φαρμακευτική βιταμίνη ντε και φαρμακευτικό μαγνήσιο και να κάνει διατροφή με τοπικά προϊόντα εγώ δεν παίρνω τίποτα πήγα στο γιατρό μετά από δέκα χρόνια δουλειάς επειδή κλαταρα ξύπνησα ένα πρωί κ δεν μπορούσα κ μου λέει ψύχωση είναι οργανικό κλπ παίρνω φάρμακα Μάλια μόλις άρχισα διατροφή κ βιταμίνες κ γυμναστική σε τρία χρόνια είμαι καλύτερα από πριν αυτός μάλλον δεν μπορεί να κάνει γυμναστική οπότε ας κάνει τα άλλα άκου τον παλιό κ δε θα χάσεις

----------


## ladylou

> Λοιπόν άκου για μην το κουράζουμε το ότι πίνει είναι δευτερεύον αν του πει ο γιατρός ψύχωση συζητηστε να πάρει φαρμακευτική βιταμίνη ντε και φαρμακευτικό μαγνήσιο και να κάνει διατροφή με τοπικά προϊόντα εγώ δεν παίρνω τίποτα πήγα στο γιατρό μετά από δέκα χρόνια δουλειάς επειδή κλαταρα ξύπνησα ένα πρωί κ δεν μπορούσα κ μου λέει ψύχωση είναι οργανικό κλπ παίρνω φάρμακα Μάλια μόλις άρχισα διατροφή κ βιταμίνες κ γυμναστική σε τρία χρόνια είμαι καλύτερα από πριν αυτός μάλλον δεν μπορεί να κάνει γυμναστική οπότε ας κάνει τα άλλα άκου τον παλιό κ δε θα χάσεις



Να δούμε τι θα τ πει και η γιατρός....

----------


## elis

Εγώ στα λέω για να τα συζητήσετε με τη γιατρό πείτε ένας φίλος μου είπε αυτό υπάρχει φως ξέρει αυτή τι θα κάνει

----------


## ftatl

Εχει μεγαλη σημασια να απευθυνθεις σε ομαδα συγγενων που σου γραφουν τα παιδια θα κερδισεις δεν θα χασεις χρονο, οσο νωριτερα τοσο το καλυτερο γιατι θα σε κατευθυνουν σε θεμα συμπριφορας στο πως ειναι καλυτερα και για σενα και για τον πατερα σου να υπαρξει καποιο θετικο και αποδοτικοτερο αποτελεσμα, οσο δεν ασχολεισαι με αυτο και εισαι συνεχεια στο κατοπι του θα κανεις πισωγυρισματα μια θα βλεπεις οτι κατι παει να γινει και μια θα απογοητευεσαι οταν πινει, ετσι δεν θα το κοψει. Ασε που οσο πινει δεν θα βοηθανε πολυ τα φαρμακα, θα βοηθανε μεχρι ενα βαθμο.

----------


## ladylou

> Εχει μεγαλη σημασια να απευθυνθεις σε ομαδα συγγενων που σου γραφουν τα παιδια θα κερδισεις δεν θα χασεις χρονο, οσο νωριτερα τοσο το καλυτερο γιατι θα σε κατευθυνουν σε θεμα συμπριφορας στο πως ειναι καλυτερα και για σενα και για τον πατερα σου να υπαρξει καποιο θετικο και αποδοτικοτερο αποτελεσμα, οσο δεν ασχολεισαι με αυτο και εισαι συνεχεια στο κατοπι του θα κανεις πισωγυρισματα μια θα βλεπεις οτι κατι παει να γινει και μια θα απογοητευεσαι οταν πινει, ετσι δεν θα το κοψει. Ασε που οσο πινει δεν θα βοηθανε πολυ τα φαρμακα, θα βοηθανε μεχρι ενα βαθμο.



Έχετε δίκιο... θα το κοιτάξω...

----------


## kavkaz

Αρχισαμε παλι τα ιδια....χαχαχαχαχα
Μπορειτε να καταλαβετε οτι ο εθισμος ειναι ξεχωριστη ασθενεια η η οχι?
Μακγκαιβερ συγγνωμη που θα σε στεναχωρησω αλλα δεν ησουν αλκοολικος φιλε απλα εκανες καταχρηση για ρνα διαστημα ο αλκοολικος δεν γινεται καλα με χαπια θα βρει μεθοδους να μην τα παρει και να συνεχισει το πιωτο.....
Ο αλλος λεει πρωτευον ειναι η ψυχωση ποια ψυχωση? Ποια τοπικα προιοντα? Δλδ αν ο αλλος παθει κυρωση ηπατος πρωτευον θα ναι η αγωγη η η διατροφη?
Πραγματικα χειροτερα τα κανετε τα πραγματα οχι απο αμαθεια αλλα απο ημιμαθεια....
Ποια αγωγη ποιος γιατρος ρε? Υπαρχει γιαυρος ψυχολογος κτλπ που θεραπευει υον εθισμο? Ουτε τα χαρακτηριστικα του δεν ξερουν......χειροτερα τα κανουν....

----------


## kavkaz

Αρχισαμε παλι τα ιδια....χαχαχαχαχα
Μπορειτε να καταλαβετε οτι ο εθισμος ειναι ξεχωριστη ασθενεια η η οχι?
Μακγκαιβερ συγγνωμη που θα σε στεναχωρησω αλλα δεν ησουν αλκοολικος φιλε απλα εκανες καταχρηση για ρνα διαστημα ο αλκοολικος δεν γινεται καλα με χαπια θα βρει μεθοδους να μην τα παρει και να συνεχισει το πιωτο.....
Ο αλλος λεει πρωτευον ειναι η ψυχωση ποια ψυχωση? Ποια τοπικα προιοντα? Δλδ αν ο αλλος παθει κυρωση ηπατος πρωτευον θα ναι η αγωγη η η διατροφη?
Πραγματικα χειροτερα τα κανετε τα πραγματα οχι απο αμαθεια αλλα απο ημιμαθεια....
Ποια αγωγη ποιος γιατρος ρε? Υπαρχει γιαυρος ψυχολογος κτλπ που θεραπευει υον εθισμο? Ουτε τα χαρακτηριστικα του δεν ξερουν......χειροτερα τα κανουν....

----------


## kavkaz

Ο εθισμος δεν ειναι καταθλιψη αγχος ψυχωση κτλπ το θεμα δεν ειναι χημικο.....
Ειναι ετσι δομημενη η προσωπικοτητα τους οποτε τα φαρμακα ειναι αχρηστα.....αλλα τι λεω αυτα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα για σας....

----------


## savatage

> Ο αλλος λεει πρωτευον ειναι η ψυχωση ποια ψυχωση? Ποια τοπικα προιοντα? Δλδ αν ο αλλος παθει κυρωση ηπατος πρωτευον θα ναι η αγωγη η η διατροφη?


Ο,τι του φανει!!

----------


## ladylou

> Αρχισαμε παλι τα ιδια....χαχαχαχαχα
> Μπορειτε να καταλαβετε οτι ο εθισμος ειναι ξεχωριστη ασθενεια η η οχι?
> Μακγκαιβερ συγγνωμη που θα σε στεναχωρησω αλλα δεν ησουν αλκοολικος φιλε απλα εκανες καταχρηση για ρνα διαστημα ο αλκοολικος δεν γινεται καλα με χαπια θα βρει μεθοδους να μην τα παρει και να συνεχισει το πιωτο.....
> Ο αλλος λεει πρωτευον ειναι η ψυχωση ποια ψυχωση? Ποια τοπικα προιοντα? Δλδ αν ο αλλος παθει κυρωση ηπατος πρωτευον θα ναι η αγωγη η η διατροφη?
> Πραγματικα χειροτερα τα κανετε τα πραγματα οχι απο αμαθεια αλλα απο ημιμαθεια....
> Ποια αγωγη ποιος γιατρος ρε? Υπαρχει γιαυρος ψυχολογος κτλπ που θεραπευει υον εθισμο? Ουτε τα χαρακτηριστικα του δεν ξερουν......χειροτερα τα κανουν....


Όταν αποφασίζεις να το κοψεις οπως όλοι ξέρετε υπαρχουν τα στερητικά συμπτώματα. Η αγωγή απο το γιατρό βοηθάει σ αυτο. Πολλές φορες δεν ειναι καλο να το κοψεις κ απότομα γτ σ ενα μικρό ποσοστό ανθρώπων τα στερητικά μπορει να αποβούν μοιραία. Δεν υπάρχει φάρμακο καταπολέμησης αλκοολισμού με αυτή την έννοια αλλα αν το θες υπάρχουν φάρμακα π θα σ βοηθήσουν πχ στην περίπτωση μ ένας άνθρωπος π θεωρεί τη ζωη μάταιη κ βαρετή κ εχει κακή ψυχολογία ισως χρειαστεί στην αρχη μια βοήθεια για να τα διαχειριστεί. Οπως λεει ο μπαμπάς μ με αυτα τα χάπια δε θελει να πίνει (αληθεια η ψέμα 100% δε μπορω να ξερω) οποτε τ μετριάζουν τα συναισθήματα π τον ωθούσαν στο ποτό πχ νεύρα , άγχος κτλ. Ειναι πολυδιάστατο οπως εχω πει ξανα εθισμός, γονίδιά;!, ψυχολογία οποτε πολυδιάστατη πρεπει να ειβαι κ η αντιμετώπιση κ σιγουρα οχι μονο φάρμακα αλλα κ συνεδρίες για να παραδεχτείς τι σ φταίει στη ζωη σ κ να μαθεις να διαχειρίζεσαι καταστάσεις.

----------


## Macgyver

> Μακγκαιβερ συγγνωμη που θα σε στεναχωρησω αλλα δεν ησουν αλκοολικος φιλε απλα εκανες καταχρηση για ρνα διαστημα ο αλκοολικος δεν γινεται καλα με χαπια θα βρει μεθοδους να μην τα παρει και να συνεχισει το πιωτο.....
> ....


Εχεις δικιο , δεν ημουν αλκολικος τελειωμενος , αλλα το αλκοολ μου προκαλουσε σοβαρα προβληματα στην ζωη μου , και παρ ολιγον να μου κοστισει την ιδια μου την ζωη σε τροχαια ,................παντως μονος δεν μπορουσα ισως να μην μπορουσα να το κοψω , αλλα κρατουσα μια ρεγουλα , 400 λιτρα κρασι τον χρονο , δεν τα λες και λιγα , αλλα καταλαβα τι εννοεις με το ' αλκοολικος ' ..........ειναι λεπτη η γραμμη που διαχωριζει τον αλκοολικο απο τον αλκοολομανη , και δεν διεκδικω τιτλο αλκοολικου !
νομιζω οτι ο αλκοολικος εχει μια δοση αυτοκαταστροφης .........ισως .....
σεναν αλκοολικο αμα του πεις οτι αν συνεχισει να πινει καταυτον τον τροπο, εχει το πολυ ενα χρονο ζωης , δεν θα το σταματαγε , εγω αμα μου τολεγαν , θα το σταματαγα .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Ο εθισμος δεν ειναι καταθλιψη αγχος ψυχωση κτλπ το θεμα δεν ειναι χημικο.....
> Ειναι ετσι δομημενη η προσωπικοτητα τους οποτε τα φαρμακα ειναι αχρηστα.....αλλα τι λεω αυτα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα για σας....


Σωστη η παρατηρηση σου .....

----------


## elis

Μακ έτσι είναι κ τα ναρκωτικά άλλος τα παίρνει γτ τα χρειάζεται κι άλλος επειδή παρασύρθηκε έτσι είναι κ τα φάρμακα κ το σεξ κι ο καφές κ το τσιγάρο κ μπορεί να χρειάζεσαι τσιγάρο κι εσύ να κανεισ μπαφουσ

----------


## savatage

> Όταν αποφασίζεις να το κοψεις οπως όλοι ξέρετε υπαρχουν τα στερητικά συμπτώματα. Η αγωγή απο το γιατρό βοηθάει σ αυτο. Πολλές φορες δεν ειναι καλο να το κοψεις κ απότομα γτ σ ενα μικρό ποσοστό ανθρώπων τα στερητικά μπορει να αποβούν μοιραία. Δεν υπάρχει φάρμακο καταπολέμησης αλκοολισμού με αυτή την έννοια αλλα αν το θες υπάρχουν φάρμακα π θα σ βοηθήσουν πχ στην περίπτωση μ ένας άνθρωπος π θεωρεί τη ζωη μάταιη κ βαρετή κ εχει κακή ψυχολογία ισως χρειαστεί στην αρχη μια βοήθεια για να τα διαχειριστεί. Οπως λεει ο μπαμπάς μ με αυτα τα χάπια δε θελει να πίνει (αληθεια η ψέμα 100% δε μπορω να ξερω) οποτε τ μετριάζουν τα συναισθήματα π τον ωθούσαν στο ποτό πχ νεύρα , άγχος κτλ. Ειναι πολυδιάστατο οπως εχω πει ξανα εθισμός, γονίδιά;!, ψυχολογία οποτε πολυδιάστατη πρεπει να ειβαι κ η αντιμετώπιση κ σιγουρα οχι μονο φάρμακα αλλα κ συνεδρίες για να παραδεχτείς τι σ φταίει στη ζωη σ κ να μαθεις να διαχειρίζεσαι καταστάσεις.


Tι κανεις? Πώς εισαι? Την παλευεις? Ποτε εχετε την επομενη συνεδρια στον ψυχιατρο?

----------


## ladylou

> Tι κανεις? Πώς εισαι? Την παλευεις? Ποτε εχετε την επομενη συνεδρια στον ψυχιατρο?


Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον ... πότε την παλεύω ποτε οχι ... η επόμενη συνέδρια θα γινει αρχές Δεκέμβρη. Προς το παρόν εχει αρχίσει αλλη φάση, η έντονη επιθυμία για γλυκά... τρώει συνεχεια σοκολάτες κ δε μπορω να τον σταματήσω ... η γιατρός μ είχε πει οχι γλυκά γτ κανουν πιο έντονη την επιθυμία για αλκοολ και οπως διάβασα σε ξένα σάιτ ισχύει. Επίσης, ανέφεραν πως εχει “παρόμοια” αποτελέσματα με το αλκοολ. Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα! μακάρι να αρχίσει λιγο οργανωμένα επισκέψεις στη γιατρό να δούμε καμία άσπρη μερα!

----------


## JohnT

Δε πινει καθολου?

----------


## Macgyver

> Μακ έτσι είναι κ τα ναρκωτικά άλλος τα παίρνει γτ τα χρειάζεται κι άλλος επειδή παρασύρθηκε έτσι είναι κ τα φάρμακα κ το σεξ κι ο καφές κ το τσιγάρο κ μπορεί να χρειάζεσαι τσιγάρο κι εσύ να κανεισ μπαφουσ


Αυτο δεν μπορω να χωνεψω , αφου ξερεις οτι μπλεκεις με κατι εξ ορισμου επικινδυνο , γιατι το αρχιζεις ? εδω απεφυγα να παρω κανναβοελαιο, που υποτιθεται οτι ειναι αθωο , αλλα μονο και μονο η λεξη ' κανναβις ΄με τρομοκρατει ......
αλλο το αλκοολ , λες θα το κρατησω σενα επιπεδο , και το κρατας .......αλλα απο μικρος ειχα την ταση προς το αλκοολ, ειχε στην γειτονια , Γενευη , που μεναμε ζαχαροπλαστειο, και πηγαινα 7-8 χρονων σκατο , και αγοραζα μπαμπαδες , ετρωγα 2-3 , και μαστουρωνα απο το κονιακ που ειχαν μεσα , γυρναγα σπιτι και παραπατουσα .......... μεχρι που πηγε η μανα μου και τους ειπε να μην μου ξαναδωσουν ....μαρεσε απο μικρος η αισθηση αλκοολ ......ενω σιχαινομαι το τσιγαρο.....

----------


## Macgyver

> Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον ... πότε την παλεύω ποτε οχι ... η επόμενη συνέδρια θα γινει αρχές Δεκέμβρη. Προς το παρόν εχει αρχίσει αλλη φάση, η έντονη επιθυμία για γλυκά... τρώει συνεχεια σοκολάτες κ δε μπορω να τον σταματήσω ... !


Αυτο συμβαινει διοτι το αλκοολ καταναλωνει το γλυκογονο που ειναι αποθηκευμενο στο σηκωτι, και θες να το αντικαταστησεις , κι εγω το παθαινα οταν επινα .....

----------


## ladylou

> Αυτο συμβαινει διοτι το αλκοολ καταναλωνει το γλυκογονο που ειναι αποθηκευμενο στο σηκωτι, και θες να το αντικαταστησεις , κι εγω το παθαινα οταν επινα .....


Καλημέρα macgyver, 
Σταμάτησε αυτή η επιθυμία από μόνη της ή έπρεπε να επιβληθείς σ αυτο;

----------


## kavkaz

Ladylou το ενδεχομενο λεω εγω τωρα να ανυικατεστησε τον εθισμο στο αλκοολ με αλλο εθισμο οπως η υπερφαγια στη ζαχαρη την σκεφτηκες?
Ειναι γνωστο σεναριο αυτο οι εθιαμενοι οταν καθαριζουν να κολλανε σε αλλα πραγματα φαγητο σεξ εργασια σχεσεις συνεξαρτηση.....

Το αλλο πιο πανω που λενε για τα ναρκωτικα δεν ισχυει καν το γεγονος οτι μπλεκεις.....
Πας και τα βρισκεις μονος σου......εμμονη καταναγκασμος παρορμηση αυτοκαταστροφη και ψυχικα τραυματα συμπληρωνουν το παζλ των εθισμενων που δεν μπλεκουν απο μαγκια αλλα ψαχνουν λαθος τροπο θεραπεια γιαυτο που τους συμβαινει......νομιζω ειναι πιο λογικο αυτο που λεω απο την καραμελα που λενε οτι μπλεκεις....τι να μπλεξεις καριερα ειναι η τοξικομανια?
Το ξαναλεω πολλοι πινουν αυτοι που κολλανε και δεν σταματανε εχουν την ασθενεια ειναι ετσι η προσωπικοτητα τους....
Καλυπτουν τα συναισθηματικα κενα τους με κατι εξω απο αυτους....

----------


## elisabet

> Ladylou το ενδεχομενο λεω εγω τωρα να ανυικατεστησε τον εθισμο στο αλκοολ με αλλο εθισμο οπως η υπερφαγια στη ζαχαρη την σκεφτηκες?
> Ειναι γνωστο σεναριο αυτο οι εθιαμενοι οταν καθαριζουν να κολλανε σε αλλα πραγματα φαγητο σεξ εργασια σχεσεις συνεξαρτηση.....
> 
> Το αλλο πιο πανω που λενε για τα ναρκωτικα δεν ισχυει καν το γεγονος οτι μπλεκεις.....
> Πας και τα βρισκεις μονος σου......εμμονη καταναγκασμος παρορμηση αυτοκαταστροφη και ψυχικα τραυματα συμπληρωνουν το παζλ των εθισμενων που δεν μπλεκουν απο μαγκια αλλα ψαχνουν λαθος τροπο θεραπεια γιαυτο που τους συμβαινει......νομιζω ειναι πιο λογικο αυτο που λεω απο την καραμελα που λενε οτι μπλεκεις....τι να μπλεξεις καριερα ειναι η τοξικομανια?
> Το ξαναλεω πολλοι πινουν αυτοι που κολλανε και δεν σταματανε εχουν την ασθενεια ειναι ετσι η προσωπικοτητα τους....
> Καλυπτουν τα συναισθηματικα κενα τους με κατι εξω απο αυτους....


Γεια σου kavkaz!

Από αυτά που λες μου γεννιέται η απορία...αφού είναι ασθένεια η εξάρτηση, μπορεί να "κολλήσει" με κάτι καλό ας πούμε;
Γιατί φυσικά αν το ρίξει στα γλυκά ο άνθρωπος θα πάθει ζάχαρο έχει και μια ηλικία, αλλά μπορεί να κολλήσει με κάτι λιγότερο βλαπτικό όπως ένα χόμπυ, πχ να πηγαίνει για ψάρεμα ή να παίζει τάβλι κι ας εθιστεί όσο θέλει σε αυτό; Θεωρείς οτι αυτό θα ήταν μια λύση να προσπαθήσει να αντικαταστήσει έναν εθισμό όπως είναι το αλκοολ με κάτι "θετικό" ή λέω βλακείες;

----------


## kavkaz

Γεια σου ελισαβετ....
Απο μονος του να το κανει αυτο οχι δεν γινεται....το ζητουμενο ειναι να αλλαξει η ψυχικη διαθεση να καλυψει δλδ ενα καρο συναισθηματα που τα βιωνει σε μεγαλη ενταση....ενοχες ντροπη θλιψη θυμος φοβος ανασφαλεια ΚΕΝΟ κτλπ....ολα αυτα νομιζω δεν καλυπτονυαι με ταβλι η ψαρεμα....βεβαια δεν καλυπτονται ουτε με αλκοολ και ουσιες....στην αρχη ναι αλλα μετα διαλυεται η ζωη και του εθισμενου και επηρεαζονται και οι παραπλευροι.....
Ο εθισμος ποτε δεν ειν καλος....
Με οτι καταπιανεσαι το ξεσκιζεις το φτανεις στα ακρα με αποτελεσμα να δημιουργεις προβληματα.....
Μονο αν εισαι σε διαδικασια αναρωσης απεχεις απο αλκοολ.ουσιες κτλπ τοτε τυχαινει να βγει σε καλο π.χ εθισμος στην ασκηση στην υγιεινη διατροφη στη μορφωση αλλα και παλι χρειαζεται καθοδηγηση....
Το κλασικο συμπτωμα των εθιαμενων ειναι οτι δεν ξερουν τι σημαινει μετρο....

----------


## ladylou

> Ladylou το ενδεχομενο λεω εγω τωρα να ανυικατεστησε τον εθισμο στο αλκοολ με αλλο εθισμο οπως η υπερφαγια στη ζαχαρη την σκεφτηκες?
> Ειναι γνωστο σεναριο αυτο οι εθιαμενοι οταν καθαριζουν να κολλανε σε αλλα πραγματα φαγητο σεξ εργασια σχεσεις συνεξαρτηση.....
> 
> Το αλλο πιο πανω που λενε για τα ναρκωτικα δεν ισχυει καν το γεγονος οτι μπλεκεις.....
> Πας και τα βρισκεις μονος σου......εμμονη καταναγκασμος παρορμηση αυτοκαταστροφη και ψυχικα τραυματα συμπληρωνουν το παζλ των εθισμενων που δεν μπλεκουν απο μαγκια αλλα ψαχνουν λαθος τροπο θεραπεια γιαυτο που τους συμβαινει......νομιζω ειναι πιο λογικο αυτο που λεω απο την καραμελα που λενε οτι μπλεκεις....τι να μπλεξεις καριερα ειναι η τοξικομανια?
> Το ξαναλεω πολλοι πινουν αυτοι που κολλανε και δεν σταματανε εχουν την ασθενεια ειναι ετσι η προσωπικοτητα τους....
> Καλυπτουν τα συναισθηματικα κενα τους με κατι εξω απο αυτους....



Οχι μονο το εχω σκεφτεί αλλα το εχω διαβάσει κιόλας! Γι αυτο εχω δεύτερες σκέψεις. Δεν αντιμετωπίζω με αφέλεια την κατάσταση. Απλώς σιγουρα εκτός απο την εξάρτηση σε κατι διαφορετικό πιθανότατα το ζητάει κ ο οργανισμός σαν αποτελεςμα της αποτοξίνωσης του . Αναρωτιόμουν λοιπόν αν πρεπει να απελπιστω κ για αυτο η αν τυχαίνει να ειναι φάση π περνάει μόλις προχωρήσει η ολη διαδικασία της αποτοξίνωσης -απεξάρτησης.

----------


## ladylou

> Δε πινει καθολου?



Κοιτά στις 28 μερες δοκίμασε 5 φορες. Τωρα εδω κ 7 μερες δεν εχει πιει τιποτα. Φυσικά εχει κ εμενα σαν βδέλλα οποτε δεν ξερω τι αξία εχει.

----------


## savatage

> Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον ... πότε την παλεύω ποτε οχι ... η επόμενη συνέδρια θα γινει αρχές Δεκέμβρη. Προς το παρόν εχει αρχίσει αλλη φάση, η έντονη επιθυμία για γλυκά... τρώει συνεχεια σοκολάτες κ δε μπορω να τον σταματήσω ... η γιατρός μ είχε πει οχι γλυκά γτ κανουν πιο έντονη την επιθυμία για αλκοολ και οπως διάβασα σε ξένα σάιτ ισχύει. Επίσης, ανέφεραν πως εχει “παρόμοια” αποτελέσματα με το αλκοολ. Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα! μακάρι να αρχίσει λιγο οργανωμένα επισκέψεις στη γιατρό να δούμε καμία άσπρη μερα!


Παρακαλω κοριτσι μου.
Επειδη βουταει σε αλλο εθισμο, προσπαθησε να τον ξεγελας με γλυκα για διαβητικους. Με στεβια, γλυκαντικα κλπ

----------


## ladylou

> Παρακαλω κοριτσι μου.
> Επειδη βουταει σε αλλο εθισμο, προσπαθησε να τον ξεγελας με γλυκα για διαβητικους. Με στεβια, γλυκαντικα κλπ


Εχει διαφορά savatage? Την επόμενη φορά π θα παρει θα τ προτείνω αυτα! Μιλησα κ με τη γιατρό χθες γτ ειναι άρρωστος κ δε θα μπορέσει να παει αυτή την εβδομαδα κ μ είπε πως θελει να τ αυξήσει το cymbalta. Ναι της λεω να τ πω εγω να το αυξήσει;;;; Αν μάθει πως πήρα θα θυμώσει! Και τελικά της ειπα να τον παρει αυτή κ καλα... Ο πατέρας μ με τους ξένους μπορει να ειναι πλ καλος. ενώ πριν απο μια ωρα τ είχα υπενθύμησει πως τελειώνουν τα φάρμακα κ δεν πρεπει να διακοπούν απότομα κ πρεπει να πάμε στη γιατρό η να πάρουμε αλλα μέχρι να πάμε και δυσανασχέτησε. Στο τηλ βέβαια ηταν αρνάκι, τολμώ να πω πως χάρηκε π την άκουσε. Τ έκανε εντύπωση που τον σκέφτηκε η γιατρός.... που να ξέρες καημένε. Αυτα τα δυςκολα τ χαρακτήρα τ να μην είχα! Ειναι σημαντικό ο κάθε γιατρός να εχει απο κοντά τον ασθενή ... θα κλείσω με μια καλημέρα σε όλους!

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλημέρα macgyver, 
> Σταμάτησε αυτή η επιθυμία από μόνη της ή έπρεπε να επιβληθείς σ αυτο;


Καλημερα , οxi , δεν σταματουσε , μετα την καταναλωση αλκοολ , ηθελα να πιω πορτοκαλαδες , 3-4 , για γλυκαντικο .......δεν μπορουσα να επιβληθω , ουτε υπηρχε λογος , αλλωστε επρεπε να ισοφαρησω την αφυδατωση που προκαλει η καταναλωση αλκοολ ........διψαγα πολυ την αλλη μερα , ηθελα και κατι γλυκο , και τοριχνα στις πορτοκαλαδες με στεβια , να μην παχαινω κιολας .....η τις επινα συγχρονως με το κρασι προληπτικα ......χοντρικα επινα 1 μερος αλκοολ ( κρασιου ) και 1 μερος ποτροκαλοστεβιας ........

παντως θα συμφωνησω οτι αν δεν το θελησει ο ιδιος ο ασθενης , δεν κοβεται το αλκοολ , μεχρι σε ειδικο ειχα καταφυγει για την διακοπη του , αποτελεσμα 0 ...............ακομη κι αυτοι που καταφευγουν σε κεντρα αποτοξινωσης , μονο ενα 15 % τα καταφερνει οριστικως κι αμετακλητως να διακοψει το αλκοολ ......

----------


## ladylou

Mac εμείς είμαστε στη φάση που σταμάτησε κ εχει αυτή την επιθυμία. Διάβασα πως αντικαθιστά κάποιες ουσίες που λείπουν τωρα π δεν πίνει αλκοολ δοπαμινη κτλ. Υποθέτω πως κ γι αυτο αυξήσε το ενα φάρμακο. Σημερα ειμαι συντηρητικά αισιόδοξη. Ολα συντηρητικά πάντα....

----------


## savatage

> Εχει διαφορά savatage? Την επόμενη φορά π θα παρει θα τ προτείνω αυτα! Μιλησα κ με τη γιατρό χθες γτ ειναι άρρωστος κ δε θα μπορέσει να παει αυτή την εβδομαδα κ μ είπε πως θελει να τ αυξήσει το cymbalta. Ναι της λεω να τ πω εγω να το αυξήσει;;;; Αν μάθει πως πήρα θα θυμώσει! Και τελικά της ειπα να τον παρει αυτή κ καλα... Ο πατέρας μ με τους ξένους μπορει να ειναι πλ καλος. ενώ πριν απο μια ωρα τ είχα υπενθύμησει πως τελειώνουν τα φάρμακα κ δεν πρεπει να διακοπούν απότομα κ πρεπει να πάμε στη γιατρό η να πάρουμε αλλα μέχρι να πάμε και δυσανασχέτησε. Στο τηλ βέβαια ηταν αρνάκι, τολμώ να πω πως χάρηκε π την άκουσε. Τ έκανε εντύπωση που τον σκέφτηκε η γιατρός.... που να ξέρες καημένε. Αυτα τα δυςκολα τ χαρακτήρα τ να μην είχα! Ειναι σημαντικό ο κάθε γιατρός να εχει απο κοντά τον ασθενή ... θα κλείσω με μια καλημέρα σε όλους!


Εχει διαφορά ναι, η επεξεργασμενη ζαχαρη προκαλει εθισμο και αλλες σοβαρες βλαβες στην υγεια.
Κοιτα η αληθεια ειναι οτι το συμπαλτα ειναι γνωστο οτι ανοιγει την ορεξη και καποιοι ασθενεις παχαινουν πολυ με αυτο. Μην του το πεις ομως. Απλα παρτου γλυκα για διαβητικους, οχι πως δε θα παχυνει ετσι κι αλλιως λογω των εξτρα λιπαρων και θερμιδων γενικα, αλλα τουλαχιστον να μην εθιστει στην επεξεργασμενη ζαχαρη. Πες και στη μαμα σου να προσεχει στο μαγειρεμα οσο γινεται και στο σπιτι αποφυγετε να εχετε πολυ παχυντικα σνακ. 
Κριμα που εχασε τη συνεδρια, ελπιζω να την αναπληρωσει συντομα.

Καλημερα και σε σενα και καλο κουραγιο!

----------


## Apostolis14

Καλημέρα! Έχω περάσει από την κατάσταση σου νομίζω για να ξεκινήσω! Είμαι 25 χρονών, ο πατέρας μου είναι στα 53... Πίνει από όταν ήταν αυτός 23..! Μέναμε μέχρι πριν από 5 μήνες από όταν ήμουν ακόμα 8 χρονών (οι δικοί μου είναι χωρισμένοι από όταν γεννήθηκα!) σε διαφορετική πόλη! Η σχέση μας πάντως άριστη... Μπορεί να μιλούσαμε και κάθε μέρα στο τηλέφωνο όλα τα χρόνια και να βρισκόμασταν απλώς πιο αραιά λόγω απόστασης. Τα τελευταία 3 περίπου χρόνια ο πατέρας μου άρχισε να επαναλαμβανεται, να λέει κάποια ψέματα, να πλάθει κάποιες ιστορίες από το μυαλό του και να χάνει τις δυνάμεις του σταδιακά. Αξίζει να αναφερθει ότι δούλευε από τα 16 του (με μια παύση 2 χρονών όταν πήγε φαντάρος) στο ίδιο μαγαζί με λάστιχα αυτοκινήτων μέχρι τον προηγούμενο Δεκέμβριο. Τον προηγούμενο λοιπόν Δεκέμβριο το αφεντικό του (σχέση ζωής πλέον μετά από 35 χρόνια!) αναγκάστηκε να του πει να σταματήσει από την δουλειά λόγω του ότι δεν μπορεί πλέον λόγω του αλκοολισμού να σταυρώσει κουβέντα με πελάτη σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο καθώς και να σηκώσει βάρος σε σχέση με παλιά..! Μετά από 5 μήνες στην ανεργία έπεσε σε αρκετά μεγάλη μορφή κατάθλιψης χωρίς βέβαια να το παραδέχεται (αλκοολισμός και κατάθλιψη πάνε πακέτο - το έχω ψάξει πολύ το θέμα και μπορώ να σου απαντήσω σε πολλά άμα θες απλά είναι πολύ μεγάλη η αυζητηση) και τον 6ο κιόλας μήνα ανεργίας του ειδοποιήθηκα ένα βράδυ από τον κολλητό του που έμεναν στην ίδια πολυκατοικία ότι τον βρήκε σπίτι με μια μορφή εγκεφαλικού και τον πήγε στο νοσοκομείο. Την μεθεπομενη κιόλας μέρα ήμουν εκεί (εγώ Θεσσαλονίκη και αυτός Αθήνα - γι αυτό και δεν πήγα την ίδια στιγμή*) και τον είδα μέσα στο νοσοκομείο 20 κιλά κάτω με την τελευταία φορά που τον άφησα 4 περίπου μήνες πριν και το πιο σημαντικό ... Να μην με θυμάται! Ούτε τον εαυτό του δεν αναγνώριζε πια. Φυτό εντελώς που λένε. Δεν ήξερε ποιος ήταν , τι έκανε, δεν μπορούσε να περπατήσει πλέον , ούτε καν να σταθεί στα πόδια του ..! Οι εξετάσεις έδειξαν ότι είχε περάσει ρους τελευταίους μήνες σε κίρρωση του ήπατος προχωρημενου βαθμού και είχε περάσει από μια μορφή ηπατικης εγκεφαλοπαθειας που δεν του επέτρεπε να χρησιμοποιεί πάνω από 30% του εγκεφάλου του. Ο νευρολόγος μου είπε ότι δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσει να επανέλθει, 2 γιατροί το ίδιο σε διάστημα ενός μήνα. Προκειμένου να χάσω την δουλειά μου στην Θεσσαλονίκη όπου με περίμεναν αποφάσισα σε ένα βράδυ να τον φορτώσω στο αυτοκίνητο και να τον φέρω σπίτι μου! Κάναμε ολόκληρο ταξίδι προσέχοντας να μην μου ανοίξει κάποια πόρτα κ.Τ.λ., (μιας και ήταν στο μυαλό σαν παιδάκι!) , φτάσαμε και για να μην τα πολυλογώ (πράγμα που κάνω ήδη!!) πέρασα 2 από τους δυακολοτερους μήνες στη ζωή μου διότι είχα βάλει αποκλειστική στο σπίτι, μιλούσα συνέχεια με γιατρούς και δεν μου έδιναν καμιά ελπίδα, πήγαινα σε νοσοκομείο και η μόνη μου λύση που μου έδιναν οι γιατροί ήταν να τα παρατήσω ώστε να μην χάσω και την δική μου ζωή, να βρω ένα κέντρο χρόνιων παθήσεων και να τον κλείσω μέσα μέχρι να πεθάνει... Εγώ αποφάσισα να εξαντλήσω μέχρι και την τελευταία τελευταία ελπίδα που θα μπορούσα να έχω τόσο σωματικά όσο και ψυχολογικά , τον κράτησα σπίτι (ενώ όλοι επεμεναν ότι δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα και να μην το κανω) μέχρι που ένα βράδυ ως δια μαγείας ο πατέρας μου μου μίλησε διαφορετικά. Δεν άργησα να καταλάβω ότι με θυμόταν , θυμόταν λεπτομέρειες στα πάντα , θυμόταν ποιος είναι , θυμόταν γενικά! Με λίγα λόγια έγινε καλά!! Ξέρω ότι είσαι σε διαφορετική κλινική φάση από εμένα αλλά στα λέω όλα αυτά για να σου υπενθυμίσω (επειδή διάβασα μερικές από τις απαντήσεις που σου δόθηκαν από κάποιους!) ότι ο πατέρας σου είναι ασθενής που χρειάζεται βοήθεια. Δεν το ξέρει γιατί είναι κομμάτι της ασθένειας, δεν μπορεί να κόψει το ποτό γιατί ο πατέρας μου τώρα που έγινε καλά μου είπε ότι ήταν χάλια όταν δεν έπινε, οπότε στο μυαλό του κάθε αλκοολικού είναι κάπως αντίθετα τα πράγματα. Σε περίπτωση που ο μπαμπάς σου είναι σε φάση που δεν θέλει να πηγαίνει πουθενά , δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη σε γύρω του πρόσωπα, έχει μια μορφή μυθοπλασίας κι επαναλαμβανεται έχει αρχίσει να σοβαρεύει πολύ η κατάσταση του.... Μην χάσεις ελπίδα καμιά και βοηθησε τον μέχρι τέλους. Ζω με τον πατέρα μου εδώ και 5 μήνες μαζί στο σπίτι μου στην Θεσσαλονίκη (παράτησε την ζωή του στην Αθήνα) και μου είπε ότι έχει να νιώσει έτσι σχεδόν από τα 35 του χρόνια. Ήταν τόσα χρόνια σε μια φάση ναρκωσης που μόνο τώρα που το ξεπέρασε μπόρεσε να το δει! Εύχομαι ο,τι καλύτερο , και θα χαρώ πολύ να ακούσω θετικά σχόλια για οτιδήποτε!! (Ψάξε επίσης για την ασθένεια Wernicke - Korsakof ) - (είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν το γράφω σωστά!) και κοίτα άμα έχει κανένα σύμπτωμα...

Εστάλη από HTC_E9pw στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## savatage

Τι κανεις ladylou? Πώς εισαι? Αντεχεις? Εγινε η συνεδρια με την ψυχιατρο?

----------


## ladylou

> Καλημέρα! Έχω περάσει από την κατάσταση σου νομίζω για να ξεκινήσω! Είμαι 25 χρονών, ο πατέρας μου είναι στα 53... Πίνει από όταν ήταν αυτός 23..! Μέναμε μέχρι πριν από 5 μήνες από όταν ήμουν ακόμα 8 χρονών (οι δικοί μου είναι χωρισμένοι από όταν γεννήθηκα!) σε διαφορετική πόλη! Η σχέση μας πάντως άριστη... Μπορεί να μιλούσαμε και κάθε μέρα στο τηλέφωνο όλα τα χρόνια και να βρισκόμασταν απλώς πιο αραιά λόγω απόστασης. Τα τελευταία 3 περίπου χρόνια ο πατέρας μου άρχισε να επαναλαμβανεται, να λέει κάποια ψέματα, να πλάθει κάποιες ιστορίες από το μυαλό του και να χάνει τις δυνάμεις του σταδιακά. Αξίζει να αναφερθει ότι δούλευε από τα 16 του (με μια παύση 2 χρονών όταν πήγε φαντάρος) στο ίδιο μαγαζί με λάστιχα αυτοκινήτων μέχρι τον προηγούμενο Δεκέμβριο. Τον προηγούμενο λοιπόν Δεκέμβριο το αφεντικό του (σχέση ζωής πλέον μετά από 35 χρόνια!) αναγκάστηκε να του πει να σταματήσει από την δουλειά λόγω του ότι δεν μπορεί πλέον λόγω του αλκοολισμού να σταυρώσει κουβέντα με πελάτη σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο καθώς και να σηκώσει βάρος σε σχέση με παλιά..! Μετά από 5 μήνες στην ανεργία έπεσε σε αρκετά μεγάλη μορφή κατάθλιψης χωρίς βέβαια να το παραδέχεται (αλκοολισμός και κατάθλιψη πάνε πακέτο - το έχω ψάξει πολύ το θέμα και μπορώ να σου απαντήσω σε πολλά άμα θες απλά είναι πολύ μεγάλη η αυζητηση) και τον 6ο κιόλας μήνα ανεργίας του ειδοποιήθηκα ένα βράδυ από τον κολλητό του που έμεναν στην ίδια πολυκατοικία ότι τον βρήκε σπίτι με μια μορφή εγκεφαλικού και τον πήγε στο νοσοκομείο. Την μεθεπομενη κιόλας μέρα ήμουν εκεί (εγώ Θεσσαλονίκη και αυτός Αθήνα - γι αυτό και δεν πήγα την ίδια στιγμή*) και τον είδα μέσα στο νοσοκομείο 20 κιλά κάτω με την τελευταία φορά που τον άφησα 4 περίπου μήνες πριν και το πιο σημαντικό ... Να μην με θυμάται! Ούτε τον εαυτό του δεν αναγνώριζε πια. Φυτό εντελώς που λένε. Δεν ήξερε ποιος ήταν , τι έκανε, δεν μπορούσε να περπατήσει πλέον , ούτε καν να σταθεί στα πόδια του ..! Οι εξετάσεις έδειξαν ότι είχε περάσει ρους τελευταίους μήνες σε κίρρωση του ήπατος προχωρημενου βαθμού και είχε περάσει από μια μορφή ηπατικης εγκεφαλοπαθειας που δεν του επέτρεπε να χρησιμοποιεί πάνω από 30% του εγκεφάλου του. Ο νευρολόγος μου είπε ότι δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσει να επανέλθει, 2 γιατροί το ίδιο σε διάστημα ενός μήνα. Προκειμένου να χάσω την δουλειά μου στην Θεσσαλονίκη όπου με περίμεναν αποφάσισα σε ένα βράδυ να τον φορτώσω στο αυτοκίνητο και να τον φέρω σπίτι μου! Κάναμε ολόκληρο ταξίδι προσέχοντας να μην μου ανοίξει κάποια πόρτα κ.Τ.λ., (μιας και ήταν στο μυαλό σαν παιδάκι!) , φτάσαμε και για να μην τα πολυλογώ (πράγμα που κάνω ήδη!!) πέρασα 2 από τους δυακολοτερους μήνες στη ζωή μου διότι είχα βάλει αποκλειστική στο σπίτι, μιλούσα συνέχεια με γιατρούς και δεν μου έδιναν καμιά ελπίδα, πήγαινα σε νοσοκομείο και η μόνη μου λύση που μου έδιναν οι γιατροί ήταν να τα παρατήσω ώστε να μην χάσω και την δική μου ζωή, να βρω ένα κέντρο χρόνιων παθήσεων και να τον κλείσω μέσα μέχρι να πεθάνει... Εγώ αποφάσισα να εξαντλήσω μέχρι και την τελευταία τελευταία ελπίδα που θα μπορούσα να έχω τόσο σωματικά όσο και ψυχολογικά , τον κράτησα σπίτι (ενώ όλοι επεμεναν ότι δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα και να μην το κανω) μέχρι που ένα βράδυ ως δια μαγείας ο πατέρας μου μου μίλησε διαφορετικά. Δεν άργησα να καταλάβω ότι με θυμόταν , θυμόταν λεπτομέρειες στα πάντα , θυμόταν ποιος είναι , θυμόταν γενικά! Με λίγα λόγια έγινε καλά!! Ξέρω ότι είσαι σε διαφορετική κλινική φάση από εμένα αλλά στα λέω όλα αυτά για να σου υπενθυμίσω (επειδή διάβασα μερικές από τις απαντήσεις που σου δόθηκαν από κάποιους!) ότι ο πατέρας σου είναι ασθενής που χρειάζεται βοήθεια. Δεν το ξέρει γιατί είναι κομμάτι της ασθένειας, δεν μπορεί να κόψει το ποτό γιατί ο πατέρας μου τώρα που έγινε καλά μου είπε ότι ήταν χάλια όταν δεν έπινε, οπότε στο μυαλό του κάθε αλκοολικού είναι κάπως αντίθετα τα πράγματα. Σε περίπτωση που ο μπαμπάς σου είναι σε φάση που δεν θέλει να πηγαίνει πουθενά , δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη σε γύρω του πρόσωπα, έχει μια μορφή μυθοπλασίας κι επαναλαμβανεται έχει αρχίσει να σοβαρεύει πολύ η κατάσταση του.... Μην χάσεις ελπίδα καμιά και βοηθησε τον μέχρι τέλους. Ζω με τον πατέρα μου εδώ και 5 μήνες μαζί στο σπίτι μου στην Θεσσαλονίκη (παράτησε την ζωή του στην Αθήνα) και μου είπε ότι έχει να νιώσει έτσι σχεδόν από τα 35 του χρόνια. Ήταν τόσα χρόνια σε μια φάση ναρκωσης που μόνο τώρα που το ξεπέρασε μπόρεσε να το δει! Εύχομαι ο,τι καλύτερο , και θα χαρώ πολύ να ακούσω θετικά σχόλια για οτιδήποτε!! (Ψάξε επίσης για την ασθένεια Wernicke - Korsakof ) - (είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν το γράφω σωστά!) και κοίτα άμα έχει κανένα σύμπτωμα...
> 
> Εστάλη από HTC_E9pw στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App



Συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια σ κ που δεν το έβαλες κατω! Αποτελεί σ μεγάλη έμπνευση για μένα! Εχω διαβάσει κ για το σύνδρομο π λες! Ευτυχώς δεν ειναι τοσο σοβαρές οι βλάβες (όλοι οι χρόνιοι αλκοολικοί έχουν βλάβες στον εγκέφαλο αυτο ισχύει). Προς το παρόν ειναι 13 μερες π πιστεύω δεν ηπιε ούτε σταγόνα! Την κυριαξη ήθελε να μείνει μόνος κ πήγε σ ενα σπίτι π έχουμε άδειο για δυο ώρες κ φυσικά εγω αγωνιούσα για το αν θα πιει! Με μεγάλη μ χαρά κ έκπληξη είδα πως δεν ήπιε!!! Κατι ειναι κ αυτο! Ειναι γονείς μας δεν μπορούμε να τους αφήσουμε! Επιτέλους νιώθω πιο καλα γτ βλέπω βελτίωση! Οποτε εχω καλύτερη διάθεση! Φυσικά ποτέ δεν επαναπαύονται! Ειναι νωρις ακόμα! Θα ηθελα κ εγω να μάθω για την πορεία τ μπαμπά σ! Ειναι ωραίο να ξέρεις πως κάποιος αντιμετωπίζει αντίστοιχες καταστάσεις κ οτι δεν ειςαι μόνος!

----------


## ladylou

> Τι κανεις ladylou? Πώς εισαι? Αντεχεις? Εγινε η συνεδρια με την ψυχιατρο?



Οχι ακομα λόγω κάποιων υποθέσεων π προέκυψαν! Αλλα μ το είπε κ ο ίδιος περιμενει να πληρωθεί κ θα παμε! Ειμαι σ καλη περίοδο τωρα με την «πρόοδο» του! Ήρθε κ ένας φίλος τ σημερα! τ είχα πει για το θέμα μυστικά κ τον επισκέφτηκε τ μίλησε ο μπαμπάς μ για αυτο κ εκείνος ήρθε ξανα σημερα για επίσκεψη για να τ κανει παρέα έμεινε κ για φαγητο! Ειναι σημαντική κ η βοήθεια απο το περιβάλλον να αλλάζει παραστάσεις γτ είχε απομονωθεί! Και ειδικά απο ανθρώπους οπως ο φίλος τ π ειναι πλ καλο παιδι! Μακάρι αυτα τα Χριστούγεννα να ειναι διαφορετικά!!!

----------


## savatage

Οι επισκεψεις του φιλου του ειναι οντως ενα πολυ καλο νεο.
Ελπιζω σε εκεινο το ακατοικητο σπιτι που πηγε για να μην ειναι μαζι σας, να μην πηγε για να πιει, αν και αυτο θα το μαθεις μονο απο τον ιδιο.

----------


## ladylou

> Οι επισκεψεις του φιλου του ειναι οντως ενα πολυ καλο νεο.
> Ελπιζω σε εκεινο το ακατοικητο σπιτι που πηγε για να μην ειναι μαζι σας, να μην πηγε για να πιει, αν και αυτο θα το μαθεις μονο απο τον ιδιο.


Κ εγώ το ελπίζω. Με κάθεται επιφύλαξη λεω πως λόγω των φαρμάκων που παίρνει τωρα όταν πιει κανει μπαμ οποτε πιστεύω πως δεν ηπιε γτ δε φανηκε κατι.

----------


## savatage

Τι αλλο λογο θα μπορουσε να εχει να παει καπου που δε θα τον βλεπετε?

----------


## ladylou

> Τι αλλο λογο θα μπορουσε να εχει να παει καπου που δε θα τον βλεπετε?


Εκεί πηγαίνουμε κάθε μερα κάθε πρωι να σ δώσω να καταλάβεις κ ανάβουμε το τζάκι καθόμαστε. Εκείνος δεν εχει τις δικές μας ασχολίες το σκ σουπερ μάρκετ , δουλειές οποτε απλά πήγαμε το πρωι εκεί κ μετα σπίτι κ ύπνος κ βαρέθηκε κ σαββατο κ κυριακη τόσες ώρες σπίτι κ ήθελε να παει γτ ένιωσε να σκάει στο σπίτι. Δεν εχει ασχολιες! Σε γιορτές δεν πάμε γτ δε θελει να βλέπει κοσμο να πίνει. Δεν ειναι κ πλ τ εξω οποτε δεν παμε για καφε (αν κ σιγά σιγά θα τα προωθήσω κ αυτα). Τωρα για φαγητο λόγω αλκοολ ταβερνάκι κτλ δεν το προωθώ ακομα τουλάχιστον. Στα λεω αυτα π ενώ δεν έχουν καμία λογική κ το ξερω αποτελούν τη ρουτίνα του! Εμενα δε με ανησύχησε πάντως όταν τον είδα κ είπε πως δεν ηπιε τωρα τι να σ πω ήθελε να μείνει λιγο μόνος.

----------


## Apostolis14

Εννοείται πως είναι ωραίο αυτό!! Μιας και ο δικός μου μπαμπάς ήταν σε πολύ πιο προχωρημένο στάδιο μπορώ πιστεύω να σε βοηθήσω σε οτιδήποτε σου προκύψει και μπορείς να μου στείλεις για οποιαδήποτε απορία μπορεί να έχεις! Θέλω πραγματικά να βοηθήσω γιατί κι εγώ μιας και ήμουν μόνος σε όλο αυτό σκεφτόμουν κάθε στιγμή έντονα πόσο θα ήθελα την βοήθεια και την γνώμη κάποιου που να έχει περάσει από κάποια αντίστοιχη φάση έχοντας μια κάποια εμπειρία!! Να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο όλο αυτό που κάνει ο μπαμπάς σου και είναι και λογικά πολλά από τα συμπτώματα που σίγουρα δεν ξέρεις ότι αντιμετωπίζει και ντρέπεται να πει στην κόρη του που κι εμένα ο πατέρας μου μου είπε αφού έγινε καλά! Μην επαναπαυτεις ακόμα και μήνας να περάσει γιατί ναι μεν η σωματική απεξάρτηση είναι γύρω στον ένα μήνα αλλά το πιο σοβαρό θέμα είναι το εγκεφαλικό κομμάτι! Ξέχασα να αναφερθώ στο ότι ο πατέρας μου πέρσι το καλοκαίρι (δηλαδή 1μισή χρόνο πριν!) έκανε μία εξαιρετική προσπάθεια κι έκοψε μαχαίρι το ποτό για 3 μήνες! Όλα αυτά καταστράφηκαν μέσα σε ένα βράδυ όπου το έβαλε στο στόμα του! Μου είπε ότι πήγε και ήπιε σαν υπνωτισμένος , ήταν σαν κάποιος να τον έκανε να το κάνει και δεν είχε έλεγχο ούτε στο 70% του σώματος του την παρούσα στιγμή! Έτσι όλα άλλαξαν πάνω σε μια στιγμή αδυναμίας! Σου ζητώ προσωπικά να τον προσέχεις , διακριτικά πάντα και πίστεψε με λέγοντας σου ότι το καλύτερο πράγμα που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να του δείξεις ότι του έχεις φοβερή εμπιστοσύνη. Και να πεις και σε άλλους κοντινούς του να το κάνουν! Να του δείχνουν την εμπιστοσύνη ως προς μέρος του... Είναι αυτό που χάνουν οι αλκοολικοί και τους ρίχνει σε χειρότερα στάδια! Περιμένω νεότερα αναφορικά με την πρόοδο του γιατί πραγματικά ενδιαφέρομαι! 

Εστάλη από HTC_E9pw στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elisabet

Κοπέλα μου παρακολουθώ από την αρχή το θέμα σου και ήθελα να σου πω ένα μεεγάλο μπράβο για το κουράγιο σου και την επιμονή σου!
Είναι αξιοθαύμαστο αυτό που κάνεις! Σε παρακαλώ μη ξεχνάς όμως τον εαυτό σου μέσα σε όλο αυτό. Ξέκλεβε λίγες στιγμές για σένα, να ηρεμείς, να βρίσκεσαι με δυο φίλους, να μην χάνεις τον εαυτό σου.
Καλή δύναμη και καλή τύχη!

----------


## ladylou

> Κοπέλα μου παρακολουθώ από την αρχή το θέμα σου και ήθελα να σου πω ένα μεεγάλο μπράβο για το κουράγιο σου και την επιμονή σου!
> Είναι αξιοθαύμαστο αυτό που κάνεις! Σε παρακαλώ μη ξεχνάς όμως τον εαυτό σου μέσα σε όλο αυτό. Ξέκλεβε λίγες στιγμές για σένα, να ηρεμείς, να βρίσκεσαι με δυο φίλους, να μην χάνεις τον εαυτό σου.
> Καλή δύναμη και καλή τύχη!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλα σ λόγια μ δίνεις κουράγιο! Προσπαθώ να κανω πραγματα αλλα ο χρόνος δεν ειναι με το μερος μ θελω λιγο να σταθεροποιηθούν τα πραγματα κανενα τρίμηνο γτ δεν εχει νοημα να βγαινω κ να νιώθω αγχωμένη!

----------


## ladylou

Το πισωγύρισμα ειναι π φοβάμαι! Μπορει να γινει οποιαδήποτε στιγμή! Ο ένας μήνας δεν ειναι τιποτα εννοείται! Αν δεν ξεκινήσει εντατικά με την ψυχίατρο δεν θα γινει δουλειά ... ελπίζω να το δεχτεί αυτο το κομμάτι. Εμπιστοσύνη δύσκολο ακομα γτ το εχω χάσει... αν θες στείλε μ σε pm κατι π παρατηρείς να κανω λάθος , οτιδήποτε σ ερθει. Σε Ευχαριστω παααααρα πολύ κ εσένα για το ενδιαφέρον σ! Καλό κουράγιο κ περαστικά στο μπαμπά σ!

----------


## savatage

> Εκεί πηγαίνουμε κάθε μερα κάθε πρωι να σ δώσω να καταλάβεις κ ανάβουμε το τζάκι καθόμαστε. Εκείνος δεν εχει τις δικές μας ασχολίες το σκ σουπερ μάρκετ , δουλειές οποτε απλά πήγαμε το πρωι εκεί κ μετα σπίτι κ ύπνος κ βαρέθηκε κ σαββατο κ κυριακη τόσες ώρες σπίτι κ ήθελε να παει γτ ένιωσε να σκάει στο σπίτι. Δεν εχει ασχολιες! Σε γιορτές δεν πάμε γτ δε θελει να βλέπει κοσμο να πίνει. Δεν ειναι κ πλ τ εξω οποτε δεν παμε για καφε (αν κ σιγά σιγά θα τα προωθήσω κ αυτα). Τωρα για φαγητο λόγω αλκοολ ταβερνάκι κτλ δεν το προωθώ ακομα τουλάχιστον. Στα λεω αυτα π ενώ δεν έχουν καμία λογική κ το ξερω αποτελούν τη ρουτίνα του! Εμενα δε με ανησύχησε πάντως όταν τον είδα κ είπε πως δεν ηπιε τωρα τι να σ πω ήθελε να μείνει λιγο μόνος.


Ειναι καποιο μερος στην εξοχη? Ισως θα μπορουσε εκει να ασχοληθει με κηπουρικη ή κατι αναλογο?

----------


## ladylou

> Ειναι καποιο μερος στην εξοχη? Ισως θα μπορουσε εκει να ασχοληθει με κηπουρικη ή κατι αναλογο?


Ειναι ενα σπίτι π μέναμε παλιά εδω αθηνα κοντά στο δικό μας με κήπο π εχει μέσα δυο γάτες π μάζεψε κ παει κάθε μερα κ τις καθαρίζει τους ανοίγει νά βγουν στον κήπο, τις υιοθέτησε. Απο φιλοζωία δε μπορω να πω πάμε καλα ταΐζει πλ γατεσ! Έρχεται κ ένας φίλος τ εκεί να πιει καφε για καμία ωρα κ να τ κανει παρέα που κ που. Πολύ δύσκολος στα χόμπι ακομα κ στο να βγούμε για ενα καφε εξω. Πάντα ηταν κάπως ετσι τωρα όμως π μεγάλωσε χειροτέρεψε. Ειναι πλ δύσκολο να εισάγω χόμπι στην καθημερινότητα μας έστω ενα απλό περπάτημα. Το μονο π πέτυχα ειναι όταν παμε στο εξοχικο μας να βάζω καμία ταινία να δούμε όλοι μαζι.

----------


## savatage

Ισως ειναι καταπιεστικο να προσπαθησεις εσυ να τους εισαγεις ενα χομπυ και να ενταχθεις και εσυ μεσα σε αυτο. Το θεμα ειναι να αρεσει σε εκεινον κατι και να νιωθει οτι παιρνει μια ανασα εκτος οικογενειας, χωρις θηλια στο λαιμο. Αυτο πχ με τον κηπο και τις γατες ειναι ομορφο και το επελεξε μονος του.

----------


## ladylou

Καλημέρα! Τα χόμπυ π λεω ειναι τ στυλ παμε για ενα καφε εξω για να αλλάξουμε παραστασεις π ακομα δεν πέτυχα ή το να δούμε μια ταινία όλοι μαζι σπίτι μη φανταστείς. Εχεις δίκιο όμως. Ωραίο αυτο με τις γάτες σ δεν ξερω αν ειναι γτ σημερα πχ πήγε μόνος τ δε με ξύπνησε... .... .... βέβαια τον πήρα τηλ κ ακουγοταν καλα (εχω την εντύπωση οπως ειπα πως με τα χάπια αν πιει ενα ποτήρι ούζο τον πιάνει αμέσως). Ισως θέλει κ λιγο χρονο μόνος τ, ισως θελει να νιώσει εμπιστοσύνη, ισως κοροϊδεύω τον εαυτό μ .... ισως ... ισως...

----------


## ladylou

Update γύρισε κ δε μ φανηκε κατι ύποπτο ... εντάξει ποτε δεν ειμαι απόλυτα σίγουρη αλλα φανηκε καλα...

----------


## marmar

> Καλησπέρα σας, 
> 
> γράφω γιατί έχω ανάγκη να συζητήσω για το θέμα αλκοολισμού του πατέρα μου που με καταστρέφει. Ξεκίνησε εδώ και 4 χρόνια, ο ίδιος υποστηρίζει πως και παλιά έπινε χωρίς όμως να φτάνει σ αυτό το σημείο. Εδώ και 4 χρόνια όμως έχει ξεφύγει. Δεν το παραδεχόταν και δε δεχόταν βοήθεια. Γυρνώντας από τις σπουδές μ τώρα βίωσα μία κόλαση ψυχολογική. Με άπειρη προσπάθεια και κλάμα πήγαμε σε ψυχίατρο. Μετράω 20 μέρες από την επίσκεψη. Του συνταγογράφησε αγχολυτικά και σταθεροποιητές για να τον βοηθήσουν να απέχει από το αλκοόλ. Προφανώς δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι και όλη μ η ζωή τις 20 αυτές μέρες είναι να πηγαίνω παντού μαζί του για να τον προσέχω και να τ κρατάω παρέα. Δεν αντέχω στην ιδέα να είναι μόνος κ να μην ξέρω τι κάνει ... βασικά να ξέρω! Πέρα από το ψυχολογικό υπόβαθρο που τον οδήγησε σε αυτό ένας λόγος είναι η σύνταξη, όπως παραδέχτηκε τότε κύλισε. Το θέμα είναι ότι ενώ είμαι ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ μαζί του έχει πιει 4 φορές ούζο. Σήμερα ήταν μία από αυτές. Ποτέ δεν το παραδέχτηκε ακόμα και όταν βρήκα το ποτήρι. Έχω εξελιχθεί σε λαγωνικό τον μυρίζω έστω κ αν πιει λίγο το βλέπω και από τη συμπεριφορά του. Η διαφορά ήταν πως σήμερα το παραδέχτηκε μ είπε π ήταν το μπουκάλι κ πως ήταν από παλιά (αλήθεια?!) Έστω κ αυτή είναι μία πρόοδος. Ή όχι? Τη μία είμαι χαρούμενη π δεν πίνει έστω κ με εμένα σαν βδέλλα κ μόλις γίνει το κακό μ κόβονται τα πόδια και τρελαίνομαι. Καλύτερα να πέθαινα από το να βιώνω αυτό το πράγμα. Τι να προσέχω? Πως να συμπαρασταθώ? Βοηθήστε με, πείτε μου μία γνώμη ειδικά άτομα π έχετε εμπειρία. Θα ήταν μεγάλη βοήθεια για μένα να ξέρω πως κάποιος με ακούει και ειδικά άτομα που εχουν βιώσει κάτι ανάλογο είτε από τη μεριά τη δική μου είτε τ μπαμπά.



Καλησπέρα. Από την περιγραφή σου αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είσαι μικρή σε ηλικία. Έχω εμπειρία και θέλω να σου πω ότι προσωπικά έχω καταφέρει να απεξαρτηθω από ουσίες και όχι απλα να μην κανω χρήση. Εχει πολλή μεγάλη διαφορά. Πανε βεβαια πολλα πολλα χρονια, πανω απο 15, αλλα ήμουν τυχερή γιατί βρήκα μια θαυμάσια ψυχολογο που μου εδειξε τον ΣΩΣΤΟ τροπο κ οχι απλα ΕΝΑΝ τροπο. Στροφή 180 μοιρών.
Θα σου δώσω κάποια βήματα που πιστεύω πως πρέπει να γίνουν απαραίτητα. 
Αρχικά η ψυχιατρική προσέγγιση είναι λάθος καθώς οι περισσότεροι, αν όχι όλοι, συνταγογραφούν φάρμακα, πράγμα που ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται Προσωπικά το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο. Ο εξαρτημένος αυτό που κάνει είναι να κάνει χρήση για να ΜΗΝ έχει επαφή με τα συναισθήματά του και τα ψυχοφάρμακα κάνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. Ο καταλληλότερος γιατρός για περιπτώσεις εξαρτήσεων είναι ενάς ψυχοθεραπευτής με ειδίκευση σε εξαρτήσεις. Επίσης πολύ καλη λύση είναι οι Ανώνυμοι Αλκοολικοί. 
Κατα δεύτερον, από όσα περιγράφεις, έχετε λίγο μπερδέψει τους ρόλους οικογενειακώς αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι που μόνο ενάς ψυχοθεραπευτής (όχι ψυχίατρος το τονίζω) μπορεί να σας καθοδηγήσει. 
Μέχρι να βρεις βοήθεια λοιπόν, να μερικά πράγματα που μπορείς να κάνεις για να προστατέψεις τόσο τον πατέρα σου όσο και τον εαυτό σου. 
Στο μοναδικό πράγμα που θα αντιδράσει θετικά κάποιος εξαρτημένος είναι τα ΟΡΙΑ. Βάλτε λοιπόν όλοι όσοι ζείτε μέσα στο σπίτι ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΟΡΙΑ. Δηλαδή: Καθίστε μια μέρα όλοι, εσύ και οι δυο γονείς σου, και ξεκαθαρίστε του ότι δεν θέλετε να τον βλέπετε άλλο έτσι, δεν θέλετε να το βιώνετε άλλο αυτό και ότι είστε αποφασισμένοι να κάνετε τα πάντα για να προστατέψετε τον εαυτό σας από αυτην την κατάσταση. Που σημαίνει: Εάν ξαναπιει ή δεν πάει για απεξάρτηση, δεν θα ξαναμπει στο σπίτι. Είναι πολύ πολύ σημαντικό να το πείτε και να το τηρήσετε. Είναι σχεδόν΄βέβαιο ότι θα το κάνει για να δοκιμάσει εάν το εννοείτε. Εκεί πρέπει να φανείτε όλοι δυνατοί και να του δείξετε ότι το εννοείτε και να μην τον αφήσετε να μπει μεσα στο σπίτι. Μόνο και ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΤΕ θα συνειδητοποιήσει την κατάστασή του γιατί όπως φαίνεται δεν έχει συνειδητοποιήσει τίποτε εώς τώρα. Είναι πολύ σκληρό αλλά είναι ο μόνος τρόπος. 
Παράλληλα θα πρεπει οπωσδήποτε να ελέγχεται με εξετάσεις ούρων/αίματος για χρήση. Γι αυτό θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος ειδικός που θα τον παρακολουθεί και οχι εσύ. Εσύ θα πρεπει να κοιτάξεις τα μαθηματα σου και να προστατέψεις την ψυχολογία σου. Καταλαβαίνω παρα πολύ καλά όσα συναισθηματικά λες, αλλά η ωμή αληθεια είναι αυτή. Η μητέρα σου όπως κατάλαβα είναι απούσα από όλο αυτό αλλά θα πρέπει να σε προστατέψει αναλαμβάνοντας κάποια πράγματα που τώρα εσύ φαίνεται να έχεις αναλάβει.
Έλα σε επαφή με τους ΑΑ εάν δεν έχετε την οικονομική δυνατότητα για ψυχοθεραπευτή. Ή ακόμα μπορεί να κανει 1,2 συνεδρίες με κάποιον και να μιλήσετε για το οικονομικό. Αυτό είναι κάτι που το ρυθμίζεις.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι μέχρι τώρα έχεις κάνει παρα πολλά και θα πρέπει να δώσεις τη σκυτάλη σε καποιον ειδικό. Μονο αυτος μπορει να τον βοηθήσει. Πίστεψέ με κανεις εξαρτημένος δεν θελει να παει για απεξαρτηση μεχρι να αναγκααστει να παει. Αυτο λοιπον εχε στο νου σου οτι πρεπει να κανετε. Να τον αναγκασετε δείχνοντάς του ότι ειστε αποφασισμένοι να κοιτάξετε τον εαύτο σας. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα του δείξετε -μάθετε ότι κ αυτός πρέπει να κοιτάξει τον δικό του. Πρέπει να του γίνει βίωμα. Ένα βήμα την φορά λοιπόν, και μακρυα απο τα ψυχοφάρμακα.
Επειδή αναφέρθηκε , οι ψυχολογικοί λόγοι που οδηγούν κάποιον σε εξάρτηση είναι πάντα μα παντα τα παιδικά χρόνια και το πρότερο οικογενειακό του περιβάλλον. Η εξάρτηση έχει εκμαθευτεί απο εκει. Σκέψου σίγουρα κάποιον ,παππου -γιαγια, που είχε εξαρτητικη συμπεριφορα. Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για ουσίες.
Εν τελει εαν θελησεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορείς να μου πεις.
Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία, καλά και σταθερά βήματα!

----------


## ladylou

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Η μαμά μ δουλεύει πολλές ώρες γι αυτό ειναι απούσα. Δεν ειμαι τοσο μικρη εχω τελειώσει σπουδές μεταπτυχιακά οποτε εχω κάποια χρονάκια. Σιγουρα λειπει η εμπειρία όμως. Μέχρι στιγμής εχω δει διαφορά πχ αυτο το μηνα πιστεύω ηταν καθαρός. Βλέπω βελτίωση. Γι αυτό εχω χαλαρώσει καπως. Δυστυχώς δεν ειναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι για ομαδικά προγράμματα λόγω χαρακτήρα κτλ μακάρι να πήγαινε αλλα χλωμό. Γι αυτο επιλέξαμε την πιο προσιτή λύση στο χαρακτήρα τ. Αν δε γινει δουλεια ετσι συμφωνώ πως θα τ το ξεκοψουμε δε δέχομαι να συνεχιστεί ετσι η κατάσταση. Το αν τα φάρμακα βοηθούν ή δεν ειναι απαραίτητα δυστυχώς δε μπορω να τ κρίνω εγω αλλα πιστεύω κ κανεις άλλος απόλυτα πέρα απο τους ειδικούς. Εννοείται όλες οι απόψεις καλοδεχούμενες. Και φυσικά ενα εξειδικευμένο ειναι το καλυτερο αλλα για μένα ηταν θαυμα κ π πήγαμε! Απο τη στιγμη π ξεκινήσαμε με μια γιατρό δεν είμαστε ακομα στη φάση για αλλαγές πριν σταθεροποιηθεί κάπως κ γινει πιο εντατικό. Μ το είπε κ η ιδια πως θελει ψυχανάλυση κ θα γινει σιγά σιγά όλο αυτο γτ διακρίνει βαθύτερα θέματα. Έχουμε κοινούς γνωστούς με τη γιατρό κ το λεω απο την άποψη πως δε θα κοιτάξει να μας φάει χρήματα αν δε μπορει να το διαχειρηστει. Εχει βοηθήσει κ κάποιον γνωστό μας με ανάλογο προβλημα εκείνον χωρις φάρμακα οποτε ισως κάθε περίπτωση ειναι ξεχωριστή. Μετράει η ηλικια , ποσο πίνει , ποσο καιρο. Δε στα λεω για να δικαιολογηθώ ξερεις καλύτερα. Δε γινεται να αφηςεις χωρις φάρμακα Κάποιον όταν εχει στερητικά. Θελει ριζικές αλλαγές κ στον τροπο ζωής τ θελει πολλα. Πιστεύω πως εχει καταλάβει κάποια πραγματα τον βλέπω σωστό αυτή τη στιγμη , πιστεύω πως νιώθει. Πρεπει να βρει κ αλλα κίνητρα στη ζωή του. Ο χρόνος μόνο θα δείξει ...

----------


## Mar_

Κορίτσι μου καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά...Διάβασα όλο σου το θέμα και πραγματικά σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Πρώτα απ όλα θέλω να σου δώσω συγχαρητήρια για την αντοχή σου και για τη στήριξη που δίνεις στον πατέρα σου σ αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι πιστεύω το πιο σημαντικό η στήριξη της οικογένειας σε εξαρτημένα άτομα. Ο πατέρας μου είχε εδώ και πολλά χρόνια θέμα αλκοολισμού - εγώ αγνοούσα την κατάσταση πλήρως γιατί έλειπα για σπουδές και οι γονείς μου είναι χωρισμένοι και μένει μόνος του. Οι φίλοι του τον έβλεπαν να κατρακυλάει και δεν μίλησαν ποτέ το μόνο που ήξεραν ήταν να τον κουβαλάνε σπίτι του κάθε φορά που γινόταν χάλια και δεν μπορούσε ούτε να περπατήσει και μετά σιωπή. Περίπου 4-5 χρόνια πριν το ανακαλύψαμε και κάναμε πολλές προσπάθειες να το κόψει (εκείνος ποτέ δεν παραδέχτηκε το πρόβλημα του- ακόμα και σήμερα) και για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα *πιστευαμε* ότι το έκοβε και ότι όλα ήταν καλά. Πριν 3 χρόνια λυποθήμησε στη δουλειά του και τον πήγαμε στο νοσοκομείο. Νοσηλεύτηκε εκεί περίπου 15 μέρες και εκεί ανακαλύψαμε ότι όχι μόνο δεν είχε κόψει το αλκοόλ αλλά και έπαιρνε χάπια - αντικαταθληπτικά και ηρεμιστικά και μάλιστα σε ένα κοκτέιλ λίγο αδιανόητο. Έχω κάνει μεγάλο αγώνα να σώσω τον πατέρα μου από την εξάρτηση και του αλκοόλ και των χαπιών και πραγματικά ακόμα δεν ξέρω αν τα έχω καταφέρει - αλλά σίγουρα αυτό που έχω καταφέρει είναι να σπαταλήσω χρόνια δικά μου σε έναν άνθρωπο που σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό *δεν ήθελε να σωθεί*. Ξέρω ότι μπορεί να σου ακούγεται σκληρό κ εγώ που το λέω ακόμα κ σήμερα τρέχω από πίσω του. Ο πατέρας σου όσο κι αν σου ακούγεται περίεργο έχει πιο "μονοπλευρο" πρόβλημα κ αυτό είναι θετικό...Αυτό που πρέπει να καταλάβει είναι ότι εχει πρόβλημα και να θελήσει ο ίδιος να σωθεί, πράγμα που μόνο αυτός με δουλειά μπορεί να το καταφέρει. Σ αυτό θα τον βοηθήσει πιστευω χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός - μιλάω απλά εμπειρικά - ένας ψυχολόγος και όχι ψυχίατρος, με συνεδρίες και φυσικά στους ΑΑ όπως σου έχουν προτείνει κ παραπάνω...Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο να τον πείσεις αλλά πραγματικά θα είναι σωτήριο για εκείνον να βρει και ανθρώπους που εχουν αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα του και ακόμα πιο σημαντικό που το εχουν ξεπεράσει και στέκονται στα πόδια τους. Ψάξε να του βρεις ασχολίες - ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο. Εγώ πχ του πήρα ένα τάμπλετ να περνάει την ώρα του στο διαδίκτυο και με διάφορα παιχνίδια και τον έχει βοηθήσει κάπως...Δεν μας έχει λύσει το πρόβλημα αλλά έχει δράσει θετικά. Ότι χρειαστείς είμαι στη διάθεση σου, σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα πως νιώθεις και πως είναι να έχεις μπει εσύ στη θέση του γονέα και πόσο σε πληγώνει αυτό...Ευχομαι τα καλύτερα για σένα κ για τον μπαμπά σου και πάλι μπράβο κοπέλα μου για την στήριξη που του παρέχεις!

----------


## ladylou

Ευχαριστω για την απάντηση. Κουράγιο κ δύναμη στον αγώνα που δίνεις. Πλέον ο μπαμπάς μ δεν πίνει παίρνει τα φάρμακα της γιατρού κ σε περίπτωση που κάποιος πιει μπροστα του δηλωνεο πως τον αηδιάζει κ δε θελει. Σε αυτο βοηθάει η αγωγή του. Εγω σταμάτησαν να τον ακολουθώ μ το ζήτησε κ η γιατρός και για να τ δείξω εμπιστοσύνη αλλα κ γιατι τον εμπιστεύομαι. Ο αγώνας δεν εχει τελειώσει προφανώς αλλα μαλλον είμαστε σ καλό δρομο. Νοέμβριο ξεκίνησε τη θεραπεία κ πλέον έχουμε 3 μήνες καθαρούς αποχής! Προσπαθεί κ το παλεύει! Ισως τελικά υπάρχει ελπίδα. Νιώθω πλ ευλογημένη γι αυτο. Ειναι νωρις το ξανα λεω αλλα πλέον ελπίζω κ ειμαι κ εγω καλα!

----------


## Xfactor

στον αλκολισμο μπλέκεις και νομιζεις ότι απλα πινεις για το κεφι σου...και τελικα σου γινεται συνηθεια που δεν μπορεις ν σταματησεις

----------


## savatage

> Πλέον ο μπαμπάς μ δεν πίνει παίρνει τα φάρμακα της γιατρού κ σε περίπτωση που κάποιος πιει μπροστα του δηλωνεο πως τον αηδιάζει κ δε θελει. Σε αυτο βοηθάει η αγωγή του. Εγω σταμάτησαν να τον ακολουθώ μ το ζήτησε κ η γιατρός και για να τ δείξω εμπιστοσύνη αλλα κ γιατι τον εμπιστεύομαι. Ο αγώνας δεν εχει τελειώσει προφανώς αλλα μαλλον είμαστε σ καλό δρομο. Νοέμβριο ξεκίνησε τη θεραπεία κ πλέον έχουμε 3 μήνες καθαρούς αποχής! Προσπαθεί κ το παλεύει! Ισως τελικά υπάρχει ελπίδα. Νιώθω πλ ευλογημένη γι αυτο. Ειναι νωρις το ξανα λεω αλλα πλέον ελπίζω κ ειμαι κ εγω καλα!


Καλα και ενθαρρυντικα φαινονται να ειναι τα νεα! Μπραβο σας, να συνεχισει ετσι και ολο και καλυτερα.
Και εσυ συντομα μακαρι να μπορεσεις να απεξαρτηθεις συναισθηματικα και να κοιταξεις πλεον τον εαυτο σου, αφου πια ο πατερας σου εχει μπει σε εναν καλυτερο δρομο. 
Καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## Apostolis14

Ladylou καλησπερα ξανα! Ειμαι ο Apostolis14 που σου ειχα γραψει στο παρελθον... Δεν μπορεσα με τιποτα να βρω τροπο για να σου στειλω pm οπως μου ειχες ζητησει, ειτε απο υπολογιστη ειτε απο κινητο ..! Δεν τα εχω και πολυ καλα με την τεχνολογια! Χαιρομαι πολυ με την τροπη που εχουν παρει τα πραγματα μεχρι στιγμης κι ευχομαι μονο ανοδικη πορεια απο εδω και στο εξης! Μπορω να σταθω σε οποιαδηποτε ερωτηση θελησεις να μου κανεις και οποιαδηποτε γνωμη και ιδεα θελησεις απο εμενα απο το πως χειριστηκα κατι μεχρι και στο πως θα χειριζομουν υποθετικα κατι ! Ελπιζω σε ο,τι καλυτερο και οπως ειπαμε, στην διαθεση σου (ειναι το λιγοτερο που μπορω να κανω σε καποιον ο οποιος περναει αντιστοιχη κατασταση με εμενα)

----------


## ladylou

Σας Ευχαριστω όλους έναν ενα για τη βοήθειά σας! Τα νεα μ ειναι καλα! Ολα ειναι ήσυχα! Δεν μπορω καλα καλα να συνειδητοποιήσω πως πριν απο κάποιους μήνες βίωνα αυτο το ζήτημα! Πλέον εχω προχωρήσει κ σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο κ δεν ανησυχώ τοσο για το θέμα αυτο αφού ολα δείχνουν να ειναι στο σωστό δρόμο! Ελπίζω να συνεχίσουμε ετσι! Μακάρι όλοι οι άνθρωποι που υποφέρουν απο εξαρτήσεις να βρουν το δρόμο τους!

----------


## Maria06

Εμένα η μητέρα μου πίνει κι εκείνη ούζο. Σε νιώθω. Έχω πει πολλές φορές ότι δεν θέλω να ζω. Και είμαι 15...

----------


## mindcrime

> Εμένα η μητέρα μου πίνει κι εκείνη ούζο. Σε νιώθω. Έχω πει πολλές φορές ότι δεν θέλω να ζω. Και είμαι 15...


Eλεος κοπέλα μου τι γράφεις και είσαι μόλις 15 χρονών; Δηλαδή επειδή η μητέρα σου πινει ούζο εσύ λες πως δεν θέλεις να ζεις; Καταρχήν η μάνα σου είναι αλκοολική; Πίνει συνεχεια ολη τη μερα; Ο πατέρας σου τι κάνει; Είναι χωρισμένοι; Το ανέχεται; Αντιδρά και με ποιον τρόπο;

----------


## Macgyver

Κι εγω επινα αλκοολ επι 15 χρονια , αλλα τοκοψα τον 6/20 , κοβεται , αμα θελεις ......τι σημαινει δεν θελω να ζω ? καλα λεει ο mindcrime .....

----------


## giorgos panou

το μονο που εχει να κανει μια κοπελιτσα, μια κορη ενος πατερα χαζου που ειναι εξαρτημενος απο το αλκοολ ειναι το εξης, ΟΧΙ ΝΑ σωει τον πατερα της!! λλα τον εαυτο της απο το πρωτιπο πατερα ως συντροφο, επειδη το εχω δει το εργο, οσο και να το κραζουν δυστυχως βρησκουν γκομενους σαν τον πατερα τους!! αρα αν θες να κανεις κατι καλο στον πατερα σου ! ειναι να βρεις ενα αγορι που να ειναι καθαρο!! 
Υ.Γ. στο λεει ενα ανθρωπος οπου υπηρξε το αγορι σε κοπελες που ηταν σαν το λαθος πατερα! αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν εγινα πωτε εκμεταλευεις στις περιουσιεστους! τις αφησα! διοτι ειχα λιγακι , μεσα μου πολυ βαθια ενα γραμαριο τυψεων.

----------


## angel99

Αν δεν θελει ο ιδιος αλκοολικος να το κοψει δεν γινεται τιποτα το ποτο ειναι σαν την θεια κοινωνια του μην πεις τιποτα γι αυτην!Φιλια. Αλλα ρε παιδια το θεμα δεν ειναι λιγο παλιο? ηρθα κι γω μην χασω χιχι

----------

